# 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock Is Here - NOT!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Little Caesars Arena, Detroit, MI*​


> The time for talk, it seems, is over. Live on Raw, Roman Reigns and Universal Champion Brock Lesnar will meet face-to-face, but they may be trading more than just insults. What will happen when The Big Dog and The Beast Incarnate step into the ring, four weeks before WrestleMania?











*The Big Dog and the “entitled” Universal Champion meet face-to-face*​


> One week after Roman Reigns called Universal Champion Brock Lesnar an “entitled piece of crap who hides behind his contract,” he told Paul Heyman that if The Beast Incarnate is actually coming to Raw in Detroit as scheduled, he’d better be ready for a fight.
> 
> As a prizefighter, Lesnar seldom throws down unless he’s being paid to do so. Will The Conqueror make an exception to repay The Big Dog for his recent insults?











*Can Bayley and Sasha Banks mend their fractured friendship?*​


> One of the most celebrated friendships in sports-entertainment is seemingly on the rocks. After Sasha Banks saved Bayley from a two-on-one Absolution beatdown, The Huggable One rejected an embrace from The Boss.
> 
> Bayley’s a big “Stone Cold” Steve Austin fan, but it seems like she’s taking The Texas Rattlesnake’s “Don’t Trust Anybody” mantra to an extreme in recent weeks. Is there any chance of reconciliation?











*Braun Strowman is a Monster Among Men and a Maestro Among Monsters*​


> “The Ballad of Elias” is a sad, sad song. After being crushed beneath a piano by Braun Strowman this past Monday night on Raw — a fate more befitting Wile E. Coyote than a WWE Superstar — the troubadour left Raw on a stretcher and was rushed to a local medical facility. The Monster Among Men, meanwhile, celebrated his victory in WWE’s first-ever Symphony of Destruction Match, continuing his seemingly unstoppable rampage on The Road to WrestleMania.
> 
> As Elias recuperates, the WWE Universe awaits Strowman’s next masterpiece. How will he follow up on his painful piano solo?











*Will Ronda Rousey regret putting her hands on Stephanie McMahon?*​


> This past Monday night, we learned that Ronda Rousey will team with Raw General Manager Kurt Angle to take on Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and WWE COO Triple H in a Mixed Tag Team Match at WrestleMania.
> 
> A physical altercation soon followed, and The Game found himself struggling to escape from the excruciating Angle Lock while Stephanie succumbed to a powerhouse maneuver from Rousey.
> 
> Just a week after signing with Team Red, Rousey is wasting little time making waves. Will Stephanie and Triple H retaliate against their Show of Shows opponents this week?











*When will “The Ultimate Deletion” take place?*​


> “The Ultimate Deletion” is upon us, and the battleground has been chosen.
> 
> After “Woken” Matt Hardy invited Bray Wyatt to The Hardy Compound for the final battle in the “Great War,” The Eater of Worlds accepted the challenge via social media.
> 
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins










Face-to-Face :mark:

On a serious note, I hope they have Lesnar act genuinely pissed after Reigns' 'shoot'. I always enjoy seeing Lesnar go full destroy mode. Most likely we won't see them interacting just yet, though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Please have a direction for Braun. Please no battle royal. Please God. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

F A K E
A S S 
B I T C H

No mention of Asuka at all in the preview. I guess that could be a sign she's going to show up at a certain event and be gone from Raw by Monday. Then again, no mention of Bliss and Nia either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Here it comes...tug of war II.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS :rollins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll probably be acting cocky, smiling and shit, not taking Reigns seriously. However, I agree he does need to be pissed off.

If they're so hell bent on continuing to get Reigns cheered over Lesnar, they could go far in teasing fighting, only for Lesnar to back away and leave.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> He'll probably be acting cocky, smiling and shit, not taking Reigns seriously. However, I agree he does need to be pissed off.
> 
> If they're so hell bent on continuing to get Reigns cheered over Lesnar, they could go far in teasing fighting, only for Lesnar to back away and leave.


Yeah, I think you're 100% correct there. That's usually what happens. It looks like they are about to fight, and then Lesnar will just piss off. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> If they're so hell bent on continuing to get Reigns cheered over Lesnar, they could go far in teasing fighting, only for Lesnar to back away and leave.


They could go that route just like they did during the build for the match against Goldberg over a year ago. They could then have a contract signing on one of the following shows and do an actual brawl there.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Brock is here? :mark I guess I have to watch a Roman segment this week :mj2 Had a good run


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> They could go that route just like they did during the build for the match against Goldberg over a year ago. They could then have a contract signing on one of the following shows and do an actual brawl there.


Brock doesn't play nice during contract signings :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Really doesn't have the feel of a Road to WM Raw at all.

Business has to pick up BIG TIME with the Lesnar angle. It's off to a worse than expected start with last week's segment that was so bad that people were leaving before and during the segment.

Looks like a pretty bad show lined up, especially just a month away from WM. Poor Braun somehow not being in the main event.

:deandre

Interested to see where they go next with the IC Title feud. Only interesting thing on Raw at the moment.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Prepare for high-octane pulse-pounding excitement!










Honestly the Universal Championship feud needs to really do something major to avoid being the most boring fucking feud going into Mania.

In terms of RAW, it's kind of sad that my main feeling approaching it is "well let's see what new way WWE can think of to humiliate the Miz this week" and outside of that... I can't think of anything that truly interests me. 

The IC title feud is the only remotely interesting thing going and even that is mostly just starting to bug me to the aforementioned Miz-humiliation issue.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I want Brock to only appear on the 'tron, just do everything they can to show that he wants to show up at Mania for his paycheck and thinks he's going to have an easy fight.

Where's Seth, Finn, and Miz in this preview?

I guess this week we'll get more of an idea what Braun will be doing for Mania. I think IC title or he's in the ARMBAR to win it because of Andre promotion this year. Although, I don't remember them actually announcing it for this year, yet.

Heat for the intergender tag, yadda, yadda, yadda. That match is so big there's not really anything to do to build it more, but Ronda needs the practice being in front of the live audience on RAW (why, I don't know), I'll be interested in seeing if they do have Steph get one up on her before Mania, fans would be livid if that happened.

I hope they do something with Bayley and Sasha, this whole situation was teased when Bayley got the title last year and nothing came of it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Is he actually going to show up again or is this going to be "You sir, you will lose my client 1 in 21 and 1 suplex city" promo as per usual?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Xobeh said:


> Is he actually going to show up again or is this going to be "You sir, you will lose my client 1 in 21 and 1 suplex city" promo as per usual?


I'm thinking he will specially if the schedule in the WWE.com events page is accurate (it can always change) and Lesnar only has one more appearance after Monday before Mania.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Get ready y'all


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Is there a reason to watch this show? I haven't watched since Chamber. The only thing that's remotely interesting is Miz/Balor/Rollins. It's even hard to get behind Braun because we have no idea where he's going.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Here it comes...tug of war II.


:laugh:

that is if Brock actally shows up knowing WWE they might have him no show every raw up till Wrestlemania in hope its help Reigns getting cheered at Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> that is if Brock actally shows up knowing WWE they might have him no show every raw up till Wrestlemania in hope its help Reigns getting cheered at Mania.


I actually thought this the other day. It would make sense given this doomed, stupid goal of getting Reigns over, and really, as long as Paul is there, they can still sell the feud. I would not be surprised at all. In fact it's probably their best strategy because as soon as the fans see Brock and Reigns next to each other, any small good will that Reigns has is going to go out the window.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I actually thought this the other day. It would make sense given this doomed, stupid goal of getting Reigns over, and really, as long as Paul is there, they can still sell the feud. I would not be surprised at all. In fact it's probably their best strategy because as soon as the fans see Brock and Reigns next to each other, any small good will that Reigns has is going to go out the window.


yup i'm for one will be glad like everyone else when this whole faliure is done and we can move on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

May check it out. Haven't watched a full episode since before last June, but the temptation is always there.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

TUG OF WAR 2.0. :yay

:beckylol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

UK folks remember this week's Raw starts at 00:00AM. Same with SD.


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

WWE are likely going to keep Brock off t.v to sell the notion that Brock doesn't care about WWE and Roman does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

When Cena shows up on RAW tonight cutting his "pity me cause I got no Mania match" promo, Angle should put him on the Andre Battle Royal. No reason why Taker would consider him a worthy opponent at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> When Cena shows up on RAW tonight cutting his "pity me cause I got no Mania match" promo, Angle should put him on the Andre Battle Royal. No reason why Taker would consider him a worthy opponent at this point.


 He had to drag AJ and the WWE title through the mud by beating him on SD...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> When Cena shows up on RAW tonight cutting his "pity me cause I got no Mania match" promo, Angle should put him on the Andre Battle Royal. No reason why Taker would consider him a worthy opponent at this point.


He was called out, though. If you get called out and you don't answer it, you look like a punk.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was called out, though. If you get called out and you don't answer it, you look like a punk.


True, even tho they did sort of sneak in a safe guard of sorts with Cena saying that he had been told the match was impossible. Perhaps because they weren't entirely sure then if Taker would be good to go.

But I expect them to start the build tonight anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I'm kind of interested to see what happens with Cena/Taker.

I still think the match is going to suck balls, but the build & atmosphere might be interesting.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

So will Taker be there tonight to start the build I wonder. Gotta be surely with what, 4 weeks until WM.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> When Cena shows up on RAW tonight cutting his "pity me cause I got no Mania match" promo, Angle should put him on the Andre Battle Royal. No reason why Taker would consider him a worthy opponent at this point.


It would be great if this happened. Tired of the "no road to WrestleMania" crap.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> When Cena shows up on RAW tonight cutting his "pity me cause I got no Mania match" promo, Angle should put him on the Andre Battle Royal. No reason why Taker would consider him a worthy opponent at this point.


I'm guessing this is what the storyline will be about, though. They both have something to prove at WrestleMania. Taker has lost twice at WrestleMania and Cena cannot get it done anymore & has 'no road'.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Only four weeks to go, 'Taker has to show up tonight. I love the gong and the mind games or whatever but they need to start the hard sell with less than a month to go. I want 'Taker every week until Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm guessing this is what the storyline will be about, though. They both have something to prove at WrestleMania. Taker has lost twice at WrestleMania and Cena cannot get it done anymore & has 'no road'.


So Taker will prove himself by facing someone who cannot get it done anymore and Cena for his part will do it by facing someone at the tail end of his career with a bad hip (his words)? Doesn't makes much sense.

Oh well, regardless the match will be happening and the build should start tonight. Personally I hope Taker beats Cena and retires after that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> So Taker will prove himself by facing someone who cannot get it done anymore and Cena for his part will do it by facing someone at the tail end of his career with a bad hip (his words)? Doesn't makes much sense.
> 
> Oh well, regardless the match will be happening and the build should start tonight. Personally I hope Taker beats Cena and retires after that.


You shouldn't look in to WWE so much for 'making sense'. It's going to happen because Taker got called-out, and it's a big match for WrestleMania. 

I'm just wondering how they are going to build it or are they both just going to look at the WrestleMania sign together, because that NEVER happens.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> So Taker will prove himself by facing someone who cannot get it done anymore and Cena for his part will do it by facing someone at the tail end of his career with a bad hip (his words)? Doesn't makes much sense.
> 
> Oh well, regardless the match will be happening and the build should start tonight. Personally I hope Taker beats Cena and retires after that.


Yeah, I'd be surprised if Taker lost tbh. They probably want to keep Lesnar and Reigns as the only 2 guys to ever beat Taker at WM, and Cena taking a loss isn't going to affect him at this point in his career.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'd be surprised if Taker lost tbh. They probably want to keep Lesnar and Reigns as the only 2 guys to ever beat Taker at WM, and Cena taking a loss isn't going to affect him at this point in his career.


Yeah, Taker is probably going to win I'm guessing now. I don't think they want Cena to accomplish the same thing as Reigns. Although, it still does make it all kind of pointless. Reigns constantly mentions how he 'retired' him yet he will come out of retirement and beat Cena. :lol His win just sort of means nothing at that point, even less than it did before.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> You shouldn't look in to WWE so much for 'making sense'.


Yeah I keep forgetting that :lol



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'd be surprised if Taker lost tbh. They probably want to keep Lesnar and Reigns as the only 2 guys to ever beat Taker at WM, and Cena taking a loss isn't going to affect him at this point in his career.


That's my feeling as well, which I think is the right move too. They have Taker/Cena, let Taker get the win and retire for good. Cena will bounce back no problem when he starts chasing for his 17th championship to break Flair's record.




The Fourth Wall said:


> Reigns constantly mentions how he 'retired' him yet he will come out of retirement and beat Cena. :lol


I don't think he has been doing that and Cole has made it a point to say "possibly" retired Taker several times thus leaving open the possibility of a return.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah I keep forgetting that :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did it during the Cena feud, granted I haven't heard him say it in a while. Like you mentioned earlier though, Cena also called Taker a 'battered veteran with a bad hip' basically undermining Reigns' win and now he wants to face him as well :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

In before Reigns starts throwing "BITCH" left and right to look cool and tough, and Lesnar swearing with some bleeping. That's some good shit right there.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> You shouldn't look in to WWE so much for 'making sense'. It's going to happen because Taker got called-out, and it's a big match for WrestleMania.


Yeah, as interesting as Cena got to me last week as a character when, in an absolute asshole move, he ran off to RAW to do his promo so he didn't have to have a confrontation with anyone he was in the match with at Fastlane, his entire story about "looking for a way to WM" doesn't make a licking bit of sense in their world. 

The guy that can show up on SD out of nowhere and call himself a match because, "I'm John Cena," is now desperately searching for a match at WrestleMania? Okay, that's nonsense, but at least it's a different kind of story for a guy of Cena's caliber.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973227275004018688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973169665563353088
Both WWE and Heyman hyping things up for tonight. Let's see if Lesnar does shows up and we get a good segment.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Face to face.


"BITCH-ASS" Tug of War 2.0

I'm marking out bro


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I can't wait to see the Alexa/Nia build start tonight I think they will steal the show at Mania as for the women are concern.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman is a piece of worthless, pathetic _shit_. Once they ruin Braun's character, I'm done with this shitty company.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I haven't been this excited for Cena in years. 

I've been wanting to see what he's going to say/do for the past three weeks now.

The anticipation is the highest for tonight though!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I'm watching for the Reigns and Brock confrontation. As long as it's not a tug of war, my expectations will be met. If Lesnar is leaving, they may as well throw as much dirt on him as possible.

Asuka is my other favorite. I hope tonight is another good showing for her.

Miz needs to beat either Balor or Rollins. He's been their punching bag for weeks now. 

I'd like to see Sasha snap at Bayley and just attack her already. 

There needs to be some movement for Elias and Braun.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

We went from Austin casually saying "son of a bitch" to Reigns making 14 year olds' hearts beat in excitement when they him say "bitch"

That really saddens me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Empress said:


> I'm watching for the Reigns and Brock confrontation. As long as it's not a tug of war, my expectations will be met. If Lesnar is leaving, they may as well throw as much dirt on him as possible.
> 
> Asuka is my other favorite. I hope tonight is another good showing for her.
> 
> ...


Same, mainly watching for the Reigns/Lesnar stuff, here is hoping we get a good segment tonight specially if Lesnar is really only having one more appearance before Mana. They should make the most out of it.

As far as Miz goes, I agree. One way they could do it is that either Rollins or Balor gets distracted by the other's music (they have sort of been trying to "upstage" the other for a while now) which allows Miz to pick up a win. Or something like that to add more heat between the two.

I have no expectations when it comes to Sasha/Bayley. They have teased and cooled off this angle so many times that I am a bit apathetic now. Hopefully they actually do it and they get a match at Mania.

I think we'll find out what Braun is doing tonight. As for Elias I think they wrote him off last week and doubt he'll be on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

In for the Rollins IC title stuff and nothing else.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> Same, mainly watching for the Reigns/Lesnar stuff, here is hoping we get a good segment tonight specially if Lesnar is really only having one more appearance before Mana. They should make the most out of it.
> 
> As far as Miz goes, I agree. One way they could do it is that either Rollins or Balor gets distracted by the other's music (they have sort of been trying to "upstage" the other for a while now) which allows Miz to pick up a win. Or something like that to add more heat between the two.
> 
> ...


This is true but I actually enjoy Bayley having a backbone. It feels like WWE is deciding whether this should be a prominent match on the Mania card or pre show. If Asuka is out, one of these two will have to step up. 

Now that I think of it, I'm looking forward to Kurt Angle tonight as well. Only because he comes off out of it and it's unconditional comedy. 

I still think Ronda should be wrestling. It's rolling the dice to have her first match be at Mania where she'll be judged more harshly for any mistake. I get the appeal of Mania being the site of her first match but I'd work out the kinks. Stephanie will probably slap her tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Empress said:


> If Asuka is out, one of these two will have to step up.


One would think that and hopefully that is what they do as opposed to just having them take a backseat to the Alexa/Nia drama. Speaking of which, they do have to make a #1 contender match now to determine Alexa's opponent. Maybe Sasha/Bayley cost each other and that helps further build their feud.




> I still think Ronda should be wrestling. It's rolling the dice to have her first match be at Mania where she'll be judged more harshly for any mistake. I get the appeal of Mania being the site of her first match but I'd work out the kinks. Stephanie will probably slap her tonight.


I like Ronda and am rooting for her to do well in WWE but that's a good point. It is very risky to have Ronda debut like that even if it is a tag match where you can work around her lack of experience. Specially when it is Steph on the other end and not a Sasha or Charlotte. I heard that she is actually having her first match on a live show before Mania, not sure if true but it will be interesting to see how she does there. Whatever the case I am hoping it all goes well for her and that she starts having regular matches after that.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The problem with Ronda is that the WWE want her in a high-profile first match. Which doesn't really make sense to me. She can't get the mean look down. She keeps smiling at the entire idea of she's in the WWE. And that's okay, I'm happy for her. It's actually nice to see someone new being that excited.

But she should have some sort of match or at least some sort of segment to show she can do some moves live and not her training montage. Anything. Hell, throw her against a jobber or something and have her win by submission. Even a few minutes. Or even have _something_ other than Steph/HHH. Give me "Steph gets X diva from NXT to attack her, they go back and forward for a minute or two", just so everyone can go "Oh, she can wrestle, this might be good". As it stands, they're really making her seem like she's just not a wrestler and it's bothering me a lot because I have faith she can do good but the problem is it's against fucking Stephanie who... can't really wrestle.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Xobeh said:


> The problem with Ronda is that the WWE want her in a high-profile first match. Which doesn't really make sense to me. She can't get the mean look down. She keeps smiling at the entire idea of she's in the WWE. And that's okay, I'm happy for her. It's actually nice to see someone new being that excited.
> 
> But she should have some sort of match or at least some sort of segment to show she can do some moves live and not her training montage. Anything. Hell, throw her against a jobber or something and have her win by submission. Even a few minutes. Or even have _something_ other than Steph/HHH. Give me "Steph gets X diva from NXT to attack her, they go back and forward for a minute or two", just so everyone can go "Oh, she can wrestle, this might be good". As it stands, they're really making her seem like she's just not a wrestler and it's bothering me a lot because I have faith she can do good but the problem is it's against fucking Stephanie who... can't really wrestle.


I'm glad others feel the same. Ronda strikes me as being very excited but that translates into nervous energy and the awkward smiling. I'd rather the baddest woman from the UFC show up at Mania, not a happy fan. They should have her beat up local jobbers until Mania just to get her ready.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Empress said:


> I'm glad others feel the same. Ronda strikes me as being very excited but that translates into nervous energy and the awkward smiling. I'd rather the baddest woman from the UFC show up at Mania, not a happy fan. They should have her beat up local jobbers until Mania just to get her ready.


Exactly. I'm hoping Kurt offers to take her to Smackdown or something to get her ready for WM. Even just one or two matches there would show a lot of people she's capable of doing well.
We'll see what happens with her tonight but so far, I'm not hoping for much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973288259425112065


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973288259425112065


I actually quite like this. The Seth shots. :mark:

Although, why do the songs always suck? :mj2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The new intro is a bit boring for my liking. Not that it matters honestly since they rarely use their intro anymore. But I do like the shots they picked of Seth though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Actually interested to see how they set up Cena-Taker.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Architect-Rollins said:


> The new intro is a bit boring for my liking. Not that it matters honestly since they rarely use their intro anymore. But I do like the shots they picked of Seth though.


 It's too basic like most of thei video promos and graphics, the music doesn't help.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Yeah I’m in. (Im never really out) I want to see Braun’s direction, the Cena build, and if Brock shows. That’s about all I care about. Rollins being relegated to midcard gave me a bad taste in my mouth. Especially considering all signs point to Balor winning at Mania.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

It's pretty sad that here we are just hours away from another Raw just a few weeks away from the biggest show of the year, and there is no buzz whatsoever. This is boring.

Really making me wonder if I should go to WM next year; 10 mins from where I live or not.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I don't know who it was, but yesterday on here somebody pointed out that Cena wanting to face Taker makes no sense after Cena trashed Roman for beating Taker, saying he basically beat a broken down old man. Now why would Cena want to face him himself? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know who it was, but yesterday on here somebody pointed out that Cena wanting to face Taker makes no sense after Cena trashed Roman for beating Taker, saying he basically beat a broken down old man. *Now why would Cena want to face him himself?* :lol


Because he's that desperate!

:lol

*major sarcasm*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman Reigns to defend the honor of pro wrestling and stand up for the boys at the back :heyman6

That's really the route they've chosen because anything else would result in Roman getting booed out of another WM.

Anyone else realize how fucking stupid that is, especially as a 'shoot' program?

The "boys at the back" would kill to work a match with Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Vegeta said:


> Roman Reigns to defend the honor of pro wrestling and the boys at the back :heyman6
> 
> That's really the route they've chosen because anything else would result in Roman getting booed out of another WM.
> 
> ...


They should've just turned Reigns heel. He'd possibly get cheered after a couple of years of fans getting to boo him and getting it out of their system.

Whatever the fuck they've been doing these past few years up until now ain't gonna work. Amazing that they can't see that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Wonder what they are going to do with Ronda this week. Really hope they don't have Steph get one up on her or something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Again, the only real reason to watch this show right now is Rollins/Balor/Miz. Is slogging through 3 hours worth it just for one angle?

I love Braun but he's got no direction and Elias needs to rebuild.

And with Asuka now gone, it means we get Nia/Alexa, which is total trash.

And Rousey is just.........................eh. Mix ......................eh with the Authority and you get a cure for insomnia.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Jedah said:


> Again, the only real reason to watch this show right now is Rollins/Balor/Miz. *Is slogging through 3 hours worth it just for one angle?
> *
> I love Braun but he's got no direction and Elias needs to rebuild.
> 
> ...


No, but I'm going to do it anyways. :Bayley

I probably wouldn't watch Live if it started at 1am like usual, but making the most of this rare 12am start us UK viewers get around this time of year.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Reasons im watching


Rollins Balor angle :mark fuck Miz this should be 1 on 1 but whatever hes not winning at WM so his inclusion doesn't bother me

Brock Reigns.... just to see how they will 1 up the classic Tug of War promo from a few years back :lol:lol

and ofcourse Cena vs Taker.... even tho im nowhere near as excited for this match as i was 4-5 years ago when it SHOULD HAVE HAPPENED.. its still John Cena vs The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. The wrestling aspect of the match wont be great but the atmosphere IF DONE RIGHT can be up there with Hogan vs The Rock wm18


I love Braun but they REALLY fucked up his RTWM so im not interested in him right now which pisses me off but lets see if they can fix that tonight or will they just throw him in the Andre battle royal


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This 100% 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973325610629128192


That is the top storyline going into WM, Brock doesn't show up. Wow, what a money maker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



MC 16 said:


> This 100%
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973325610629128192
> ...


Yeah, but look at how many times I can say "Bitch" :reigns


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, but look at how many times I can say "Bitch" :reigns


Don't you mean "bitch-ass"?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



MC 16 said:


> Don't you mean "bitch-ass"?


Part-timing fake ass bitch ass, actually :reigns


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Part-timing fake ass bitch ass, actually :reigns


I dec-c-clare that to be the correct phrase. :reigns2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Taker/Cena interaction + crowd reaction has me intrigued, as does the possibility of Sasha turning on Bayley.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I'm going to make use of the early start for UK fans and probably tune in for the first hour. Will probably catch the rest tomorrow.

The ads just kill watching it live for me, that and the fact that the product is pretty trash too :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Hopefully we have a half way decent show tonight.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Man 3 hours is a really fucking long time for a TV show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Oakesy said:


> I'm going to make use of the early start for UK fans and probably tune in for the first hour. Will probably catch the rest tomorrow.
> 
> The ads just kill watching it live for me, that and the fact that the product is pretty trash too :lol


Yeah, the ads are horrendous. The show would go by so much faster without them :lol Ruins the matches for me. I read a thread like a week or so ago that they were cutting down on them, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Actually kinda looking forward to tonights RAW


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



wkc_23 said:


> Actually kinda looking forward to tonights RAW


I'm hoping they'll start giving a shit considering we are under a month away now. It's time for the real build to begin.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I'm personally hoping for some more Ronda/Steph/Angle/HHH stuff this show. 

Yeah, i know most of you hate that feud lol.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Everyone's optimism and excitement disintegrated in 3..2..1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm hoping they'll start giving a shit considering we are under a month away now. It's time for the real build to begin.


It'll be nice for a change. The past couple years have been abysmal for WM build ups.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I want to see what Rollins and Cena does mostly. 

BRAUN, sure.

ASUKA to SDL?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know who it was, but yesterday on here somebody pointed out that Cena wanting to face Taker makes no sense after Cena trashed Roman for beating Taker, saying he basically beat a broken down old man. Now why would Cena want to face him himself? :lol


Easy win, he doesn't want to lose at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Ronda over in Detroit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Mr. Kanefan said:


> Man 3 hours is a really fucking long time for a TV show.


Also, with the current WWE quality, by the 2nd hour I'm just like "2 more? Why..."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Brock not gonna be on the show again tonight :ti


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Hahahahaha no Brock again???? Hahahaahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Boos.

:lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Cheers for Reigns?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

That lazy part timing bitch :reigns


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Brock not gonna be on the show? they really are trying to get people to cheer Roman, to bad it's not going to work.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Incoming......Part timing.....fake-ass B!tch!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Where the fugg did my sig go bruh?!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman's taken over from UT as the king of the slow entrance.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The way Roman looks so tough. I'm sorry. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

>Brock Lesnar doesn't show to try and get Roman over.
>Roman still gets booed.
>Coach says Roman "is beloved by the sports entertainment community."

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"Roman Reigns is beloved."

Um, Coach.

Did I just hear that? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Ok we are off to a good start let's see where this goes. I think Lesnar is showing anyway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Inb4 Roman calls Brock a bitch again, to try an get himself over :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

What chants after everytime he says something.

:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This desperate attempt to get Reigns Over :lmao And it isn't working obviously


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Yeah here they go now making Brock look as if he never wants to show up making the crowd hate him, so then when Roman comes out pissed about wanting Brock to show up the fans are supposed to cheer him cause they want him there too. Cause hey fans Roman's here every single week aint he? Vince's master plan to get Reigns over in this feud, which isn't working.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman calling someone Vince's boy....LMFAO the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This is terrible.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I mean I'm not Reigns super hater....but you're kinda Vince's boy too...


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Brock not showing... smart the first time around... sad now. You are 4 weeks away.

Trying to get Roman over with this... smart, but sad that it needs to be done.

Just an utter fail all over.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"He's Vince's boy."

I can think of another person that is as well :reigns


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> What chants after everytime he says something.
> 
> :lol


Honestly its entertaining to see how desperate they are to get him over still :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"Vince's boy?"

Really?????

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Okay at least they’re addressing the he don’t show up and gets away with it shit. Brock just show up and destroy please. Oh fuck Reigns throwing shade and THE BOSS IS THERE?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"The real problem is Vince McMahon!" :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is such a hilarious fucking trainwreck. I'm actually glad I tuned in out of curiosity. This is probably the most forced, inorganic promo I've seen in ages.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Oh shit, this is actually pretty good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman has definitely improved on the Mic to be fair. Although all of this 'Shoot' nonsense is getting a bit overdone at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Did Roman say Brock is Vince's boy? Lol sure Roman cause we all know you and Vince hate each other right? who the fuck they trying to kid with this shit?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman is gonna superman punch Vince right now


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This isn't gonna work WWE...idiots.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Go to commercial lmfao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Shane if you don't sit your old ass down :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Vince getting A POP!!!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Damn Vince looks like shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

:done at them trying so hard to make this a shoot.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

WOW FUCK


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

:lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Lol, "Go to commercial".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

WHAT THE FUCK I LIKE THIS FUCK. WHY IS SHANE THERE??? LOLOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Vince is over :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Beyond forced but I'm finding it kinda fun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Now there is a plot twist.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Why is this a thing?
Why are they trying to make Reigns the "nice guy" version of Austin?
Oh hey an advert only 8 minutes in!


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Is it 1998? or....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Not gonna lie, I like it. 

They don't do this kind of stuff for everyone. 

DAT Reigns push doe!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"Go to Commercial"

Vince's favourite words on a Monday night. :vince5


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

:ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This is so pathetic :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Well that was at least something a little different with Vince being involved.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

trying so hard to get people to care about roman.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Kurt has been into what he's saying since he knows he's wrestling at Mania, I don't see it happening, but I'd love it if he ends up looking pretty good in that match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This is one of the saddest, most pathetic things I've ever seen in my nearly 30 years of watching WWE.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I don't like it...its way too forced, you can't do these storylines when everyone knows Reigns is the golden boy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

That was actually a good direction they took with this.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Roman say Brock is Vince's boy? Lol sure Roman cause we all know you and Vince hate each other right? who the fuck they trying to kid with this shit?


Normal people who aren't marks and know everything.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I’m so into RAW right now. Vince being there just changes everything it’s amazing how great a character he really is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The Paige sighting was probably the best part of the segment.

I guess her segment is up next! LOL


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This is so desperate. We know Brock has a set number of days in which he is contractually obligated to appear so he can't get fired.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Ha. They’re really pulling out all the stops with this storyline aren’t they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I liked it. Different and cool.

I never knew Vince sits right at the curtains like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Reigns shits on Vince. They show Vince seconds later and he gets a big pop.

:lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

They really think doing that's gonna get him over? Vince so desperate.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

So many comments saying omg lolol they trying to get Roman over, what do you want them to do?

At this point I’m just annoyed because Roman can have a 5 star match and cut promos like The Rock and he still will get booed because it’s in these smarks head now so I wish they’d just turn him heel.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm just sitting here waiting for Elias.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

You guys gotta admit, Reigns crushed that segment lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The lengths they're going to try save this match is sad.

Why not give the fans what they want instead of forcing things like this?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The entire IWC felt a big collective cringe when Roman called Brock “Vince’s golden boy”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Ronda's Corpsing again tonight!

Send for the Man in advance!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Jedah said:


> "The real problem is Vince McMahon!" :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> This is such a hilarious fucking trainwreck. I'm actually glad I tuned in out of curiosity. This is probably the most forced, inorganic promo I've seen in ages.


Why does Vince even need to be in the midst of it, I was relieved the story wasn't burdened with a McMahon, I guess not.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Reigns is supposed be this edgy bad ass taking no shit from 'the man' 

Stone Cold booking I see you

In reality it's Brock who gives no fucks. Shows up when he wants and wrecks shit how he wants. All legit while doing it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



The Phenom. said:


> I liked it. Different and cool.
> 
> I never knew Vince sits right at the curtains like that.


Pretty sure he's always in the gorilla position - the area by the curtian. Other than being in an angle


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman calling someone "Vince's boy" is like a guy calling someone gay when he currently has a cock balls deep in his throat.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Reigns shits on Vince. They show Vince seconds later and he gets a big pop.
> 
> :lmao


Vince could shit on the fans, and he'd still get a pop. :vince5


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This Renee report 
I can't...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



djpiccalo said:


> Normal people who aren't marks and know everything.


Those people don't watch WWE anymore, all is left is marks and people who know everything


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Good opening segment for a change.. different then the typical set up match for the main event on raw opener.

Love getting Vince involved like this... but it won't work to get Roman over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Brock the winner here, he gets more over, gets to show up less and makes the same money.

Stop trying to make Roman a thing old man, the lengths they go to to try get this failure over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Vince favors Roman over EVERYONE ELSE, not a single person watching this shit is gonna think for a second he has disdain for Vince or Vince doesn't like him. He gets booed out of every arena because we know Vince has chosen him as the guy whether we like him or not. This whole angle is so fucking retarded, like everyone in the wrestling world doesn't know Vince jerks off to Roman.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"His cousin the Rock." "Brock in the ring or in the _octagon_." :lmao :lmao :lmao

Don't they get that this kind of desperation is fucking repulsive?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Know your role and shut your mouth hahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The fact that they're using material like this on someone who's so obviously over pushed and lauded shows how out of touch and dumb as fuck this company as a whole is. Holy hell. 

There's about 10 guys in the company that this entire storyline would make complete sense with...dense fucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This Vince interview feels authentic.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

ROCK MENTION :eyeroll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Vince looks like a weird combination of death and life at the same time. Jeez.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Vince has to quote The Rock :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Why was Shane there? WE NEED ANSWERS, DAMMIT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

That pop :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

a big cheer for his suspension

LOLLLLLLL


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman negotiating the return of pyro, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and no more 3rd hour

He truly is the voice of the voiceless


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

LMAO they are trying so hard to get him sympathy.

Mandy Rose wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman suspended :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Fans POP when Reigns get suspended.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Pop for getting suspended :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

"Roman Reigns has been temporarily suspended."

Crowd pops hard. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Amber B said:


> The fact that they're using material like this on someone who's so obviously over pushed and lauded shows how out of touch and dumb as fuck this company as a whole is. Holy hell.
> 
> There's about 10 guys in the company that this entire storyline would make complete sense with...dense fucks.


Curious to know those 10 guys.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Sasha getting crickets


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

I like Sonya Deville the best. I love lesbians.

Bayley's sad face, Bayley's about to jump you Sasha.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Some thoughts:

- Roman telling the truth :mark:
- Why was Shane there? :lol
- Of course Vince suspends Roman for speaking up


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

The crowd cheering reigns being suspended
This is god awful
Roman out there trying to be punk 
Like every time cena pretends he is the underdog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Sasha's got such a tight lil Ham Wallet!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Oh gosh! Suspended!
I really hope Reigns doesn't do anything Chur-azee like... show up later!
It bothers me I'm more excited to see annoyed Bayley than this angle


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Roman suspended fuck yes.

Let's hope that keeps him off TV for a while.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

What a waste of this type of storyline.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose are so irrelevant and pointless without Paige being able to compete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Reigns shows up next week despite being suspended and goes at it with Lesnar. Or maybe even tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

This reminds me of Mania 32 buildup with Roman lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Why the fuck is she out there for? :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Sasha getting little to no reaction. haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Amber B said:


> The fact that they're using material like this on someone who's so obviously over pushed and lauded shows how out of touch and dumb as fuck this company as a whole is. Holy hell.
> 
> There's about 10 guys in the company that this entire storyline would make complete sense with...dense fucks.


Yeah, it's hard to take it seriously when Roman's going on about "Vince's boy."

This would have been an excellent storyline with someone that is obviously not liked by the company and Vince.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> - Roman telling the truth :mark:
> - Why was Shane there? :lol
> - *Of course Vince suspends Roman for speaking up*


This happened so early, surely there's something else to this tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

With Braun a variation on this story would have worked wonders.

What could have been.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Vegeta said:


> Roman suspended fuck yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that keeps him off to for a while.




If Vince is right and Brock will be here next week, then Roman will be back next week


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking commercials fpalm


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Sasha and Mandy.

wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Asmodeus said:


> This happened so early, surely there's something else to this tonight.


I have that feeling as well, something is likely happening later on.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar isn't on WWE.com advertisements for next week.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*

Another add break?
I can't take these. 
IS it normally this bad since I just watch it recorded and fast forward later


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST

This match is like 2 minutes old and there's been like 17 camera angle changes 

JESUS CHRIST KEVIN DUNN YOU BUCKY BEAVER MOTHERFUCKER JESUS CHRIST


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Next week on we are desperate to get the golden boy over

Roman tries to mend bridges and help CM punk return

He gets Bryan medically cleared to wrestle

And he books himself out of the main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



HBKRollins said:


> This reminds me of Mania 32 buildup with Roman lol




Remember the blue contacts? Cringe and a half!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



MrJT said:


> Sasha's got such a tight lil Ham Wallet!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman will be back later on in the show probably :lol

And he'll be there next week cos if Brock's gonna be there and Roman isn't, then it's utterly pointless lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is Bayley with Sasha? This makes no sense.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

At least we are building towards Mania now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Asmodeus said:


> This happened so early, surely there's something else to this tonight.


Has to be. They started of the show with that angle. I could def. see something happening towards the end.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how now that Reigns is feuding with Brock all of a sudden Brock starts randomly no showing Raw even though he would appear on Raw here and there throughout all his feuds over the last year. Gotta make Brock look like even more of a lazy no showing part timer so Reigns can call him out on it and act as if he's speaking for the people. As if we all don't know exactly what these desperate fucks are doing with this guy.

So knowing what they're doing all this shit is gonna do is get Reigns even more heat cause we can see what they're doing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, it's hard to take it seriously when Roman's going on about "Vince's boy."
> 
> 
> 
> This would have been an excellent storyline with someone that is obviously not liked by the company and Vince.




That, combined with John Cena’s “no road to Wrestlemania” storyline, shows how retarded the creative team are


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Do WWE fans make up like 95% of the smokers left in America or something? You'd think so with as much money as these groups pour into commercials on Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



Himiko said:


> If Vince is right and Brock will be here next week, then Roman will be back next week


Meh, this feud is flopping hard, I'm happy to hear Roman won't be on Raw for the next 5 hrs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> JESUS CHRIST
> 
> This match is like 2 minutes old and there's been like 17 camera angle changes
> 
> JESUS CHRIST KEVIN DUNN YOU BUCKY BEAVER MOTHERFUCKER JESUS CHRIST


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Awful first segment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roman will be back later on in the show probably :lol
> 
> And he'll be there next week cos if Brock's gonna be there and Roman isn't, then it's utterly pointless lol.


Maybe Brock will show up next week "Roman isn't here"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


He's got teeth like those on Jeremy Kyle over here :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Fair play, they got me hooked. Great start. Also.. there's too much Raw in between these commercials.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

God this new Raw theme isn't half trash :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

didn't know raw was on at 12


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

In fairness to Roman, he does work his arse off! And Brock barely makes any effort at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who will Alexa defend against at Mania?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Brock & Reigns Meet Face-to-Face*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> What a waste of this type of storyline.


This. Imagine how great this story line would've been with a superstar that WWE actually likes?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will Alexa defend against at Mania?


Nia Jax probably. I can't see any chance of that match being good either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will Alexa defend against at Mania?


Nia


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


> didn't know raw was on at 12




Clocks went forward an hour last night


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't get it. There are turds on here that think Sasha is the GOAT, but yet Sonya just looked as good as her in the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't get this Sasha/Bayley conflict at all. Bayley is the one acting like the heel when it should be the other way around.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Absolution is so irrelevant


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Paige is hideous!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I don't get this Sasha/Bayley conflict at all. Bayley is the one acting like the heel when it should be the other way around.


Knowing WWE, Bayley is the one they'll actually turn Heel. fpalm It wouldn't surprise me at all, even though Sasha is a natural heel.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Paige hot to anyone?

She just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So I thought Roman was gonna walk out of Vince's office and then Renee would open the door and Vince would be all beat up by Roman.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So awkward with paige just standing there barking orders


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Those camera cuts just then were like ping pong. 

I feel nauseous.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mikey Mike said:


> Paige is hideous!!



Its okay to be gay.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"The celebrity wing of the Hall of Fame!"

Channel change.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SadBayley


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mikey Mike said:


> Paige is hideous!!





Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Is Paige hot to anyone?
> 
> She just doesn't do it for me.


How many accounts do you have on logged on?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Is Paige hot to anyone?
> 
> She just doesn't do it for me.


She used to be hot. The lipstick she wears isn't flattering at all.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

No more Mandy & Sasha for the night...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man the celebrity wing of the HOF is so pointless.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should have been these guys


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WTF was that? Are they really making Bayley the heel?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This Bayley/Sasha thing is pure shit now. Sick of it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Paige is my girl, but if she can't wrestle they need to get her away from Absolution.

Just have Deville and Rose turn on her, get the heat and move on.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So there’s only 2 babyfaces in the Raw women’s division. And there’s 6 heels (including Alicia Fox but not Nia Jax since she’s being turned and is kinda neither at the moment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mikey Mike said:


> Paige is hideous!!


Not a fan of Paige at all. She's got duck lips now and she's not even toned. 

She looks like she's always on drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey, Mr. Bang De Diggy!

At least it's not actually some gimmick that was there for a comedy segment


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Paige put on a little bit of weight in her midsection now that she aint wrestling no more


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Its okay to be gay.



She's fucking gross way too much makeup, and her tattoos are fucking awful.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Maybe Brock will show up next week "Roman isn't here"


It'll be great if Roman's gone and he comes out later, "What? I was just in my private locker room having some Jimmy John's."


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like Roman won't be on RAW either, he's just been temporarily suspended by Vince McMahon. What a WrestleMania main event we have in store....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mikey Mike said:


> Paige is hideous!!


Like you wouldn't smash that.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

fuck this homophobic piece of shit.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wasn’t Rollin by Limp Bizkit Undertakers 2000s theme? The fuck?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Paige just gonna be Mandy and Sonya's manager for the rest of her career? Whats the pan for her once this team splits? She can't just go on standing outside the ring never getting into fights or wrestling in some form, even managers have to get physical at some point, she really needs to just announce her retirement and leave.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

American Badass Taker...so nostalgic. Almost 20 years holy fuck ago...I'm getting old.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can we bring American Badass Taker back please? :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nia Jax probably. I can't see any chance of that match being good either.


That seemed so obvious, that I didn't mention it.

I'd book Nia to win and have Carmella cash in afterwards.

Carmella moves to Raw.

Carmella then defends against Nia and Alexa at the next Raw ppv.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BAWADTDTATDTA DDSXASDADSASAD


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if this means we'll get Biker Taker for WM
If we got that live with Kid Rock again, I'd settle for Cena literally urinating on Undertaker and then being delcared a winner.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This video packages is still going on?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige used to be one of (if not the) hottest women on the roster, WTF happened?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So is ABA Taker confirmed for tonight?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> How many accounts do you have on logged on?


Do you find girls like Paige hot and then girls like Mandy Rose\Stephanie ugly?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

That was the American Bad Ass that I loved. Trench, bandana, long hair, shades with the "American Bad Ass" theme. As Undertaker laid down his "Deadman" gear, if he came out like that I'd:mark: like crazy.
:mark:


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Not a fan of Paige at all. She's got duck lips now and she's not even toned.
> 
> She looks like she's always on drugs and alcohol.




She really does look like a crackhead, who got a train rode on her all night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look another segment of Miz attempting to insult Seth and Finn :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins next.

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wasn’t Rollin by Limp Bizkit Undertakers 2000s theme? The fuck?


kid rocks american badass is the first one, it debut at judgment day


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Kid Rock is gonna get brutal heat at the HOF


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wasn’t Rollin by Limp Bizkit Undertakers 2000s theme? The fuck?




He had 3 different themes as the American badass


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Paige used to be one of (if not the) hottest women on the roster, WTF happened?


She's horrible now. It's like she has given up.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Interesting. Asuka is gonna be there. I hope that "address her decision" doesn't mean have her do another scripted English promo. fpalm

Oh look, the one segment worth watching is next.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

John Boy would be proud that fellow former ****** Kid Rock's HoF induction nabbed dem polarizing reactions. :cena5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So what are the chances this Miz TV ends up in a brawl? :aryep


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Wasn’t Rollin by Limp Bizkit Undertakers 2000s theme? The fuck?


At first it was Kid Rock but it didn't last long as Limp Bizkit took over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can we bring American Badass Taker back please? :mark:


Would Mark


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Why do we have to have a celebrity in a wrestling Hall of Fame? Talk about pandering.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Do you find girls like Paige hot and then girls like Mandy Rose\Stephanie ugly?


I find people with sockpuppet accounts annoying, and even worse when they talk to themselves.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Do you find girls like Paige hot and then girls like Mandy Rose\Stephanie ugly?



I'm not attracted to Stephanie at all, she's looks like her dad way too much for me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah whoever does Paige's makeup needs to be fired, her face looks caked with tons of powder and her lipstick is way too much, the bright red lipstick looks horrible on top of her pale ghostly face, looks like something a 10 year old girl would do when playing dress up in her moms makeup.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uh oh, Asuka is at Raw. I think I just heard the sounds of all the Alexa Bliss fans who say that "Asuka is afraid of Bliss" clenching their assholes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I tuned in a bit late. Can someone tell me what happened in the opening promo? When I tuned in I saw Vince being interviewed and he told Reigns to shut his mouth and know his role.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Hawkke said:


> I find people with sockpuppet accounts annoying, and even worse when they talk to themselves.



Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

AB Taker's Last Ride. :mark

Good times, good times...


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad I have Football Manager open whilst watching Raw, it would be unwatchable otherwise. These f*****g ads :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

As much as I like Finn im looking forward to Miz destroying him on the mic again lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This IC Title match could very well steal the whole damn show :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, Rollins' next let's see how this MizTV segment goes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Asuka was at fastlanelast night she is now at RAW and tomorrow she will be at Smackdown....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz, Seth does not need your help to "elevate" his career :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This IC Title match could very well steal the whole damn show :banderas


Rollins and '16 Miz would have to carry it. Balor is boring as fugg in the ring.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Let’s see if miz name drops Bret and Shawn again


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Here comes to the GOAT. Monday night Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, it's the Nitro pants again fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are they gonna have Sasha and Bayley wrestle each other at Wrestlemania?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth, get rid of those fucking hideous flame pants. Please. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah like the Miz elevated the career of Alex Riley and Damien Sandow. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Rollins still wearing those god awful flame tights? Does he not realize how horrible they are? Is his taste that bad that he thinks those are cool?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

God, I still hate the "Burn it down" intro.

Also, the pants suck.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That attire is so ugly Seth, come on my man get rid of them


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We need to start a petition to have Rollins get rid of those fire pants :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine Balor & Bluetista in a Tag Team :aryha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth wearing a cover thing on his arm - I wonder what's up with it?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

HEY! I like the fire tights. WTF people. lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Did Balor wake up, see Ronda smiling and think "that's a great look for me!"


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Paige just gonna be Mandy and Sonya's manager for the rest of her career? Whats the pan for her once this team splits? She can't just go on standing outside the ring never getting into fights or wrestling in some form, even managers have to get physical at some point, she really needs to just announce her retirement and leave.


She probably needs the money, none of the women make that much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Workhorse, that's right. Even Miz knows it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins pants getting more heat than Okada's pants :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz always trying to get something started :ti


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Balor's smile pisses me off so much.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth cant talk tonight :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Balor's attire is bad as well, that bright blue everything looks horrible. All he does is wear generic gear and changes the color every other month, this month i wear all blue, next month i'll make all my gear green.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finn Balor the Smiling Smurf


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least theyre getting the only watchable part of RAW done with early so i can go to sleep


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Rollins drunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Not a big fan of the fire tights but still GOAT.
Balor is actually looking good too. 

These 3. :mark 
MOTN potential at WM34.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Seth drunk?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more :mj4-inducing about Finn: His shit-eating grin that borders on reaching the uncanny valley, or his Bluetista cosplay.




:bjpenn at ya boi's new shirt, @Mr. WrestleMania .

Shame he hasn't done anything about those God-awful tights, though. :hayden3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz, stop trying to cause trouble :lmao

LMAO Seth face palming at Miz :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God i wanna smack that smug smile off of Balors face

Like why does he continually do it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smile one more time, Balor. You're not doing it enough.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love Miz :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Miz is great.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Miz bores the fuck outta me


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Is Rollins drunk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh, it was a minor slip-up.

Still gonna be on the next BotchaMania though, since Maffew takes no prisoners. >


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Seth cant talk tonight :lmao


He has his urgleblurgle moments, but so does Miz, Miz just never starts over, he powers through it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

What ever happened to Gallows and Anderson?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth steppin' up.

:bjpenn


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seth more over than Balor.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Finn looks hungover tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz's face lmfao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the IC Title match actually getting some build for a change, with 3 guys I'm interested in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These two idiots falling right into Miz's trap :lmao Come on boys, you literally just said you wouldn't fall for it! LOL

EDIT: Haha never mind


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Miz's face right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz :HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Seth!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wrinklemania running wild all over Finn Balor’s face brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

One punch lays out Balor lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz's face in the middle :lmao

This shit is comedy gold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Balor whoever told you all that blue gear looks good lied to you, even his fucking wrist tape is blue ffs, man that looks horrible.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Finn, you aren't wrestling for the championship. That's at WM. You don't get to do this now nad look like an idiot


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz overselling is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Balor is such a fucking geek, he is unbearable atm.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good segment, Raw has been decent so far


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Miz's facial expressions :lol

Is that all we get of this feud tonight? No more Seth?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

These three!!! :mark

Gonna be so good at WM34.

GOAT Rollins, Balor is growing on me, and the Miz is great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good segment. Loved seeing Seth take the first shot at Finn.

:mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That blocking work by Miz square in the middle of them...a true pro's pro!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This IC Title scene is way more interesting than the World Title scene for me. Loving this. I can't wait for this match at WrestleMania, I hope it gets ample time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Meh, it was a minor slip-up.
> 
> Still gonna be on the next BotchaMania though, since Maffew takes no prisoners. >


It is pretty great getting to see him on Cultaholic every week now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz before Rollins & Balor looked at him


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Good segment, Raw has been decent so far



Which is a good thing, I broke my headset today so if RAW was shit I couldn't even go play games like I normally do.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And theres the Cena segment where he will act sad about not getting a WM moment and Taker will interrupt him and set up the match so poor little John can get his 3,000th WM moment.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I really hope that they don't make that triple threat match tonight because that certainly means we'll get more competitors in it. Much as I love Braun and Elias I just want them to leave this one alone.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Which is a good thing, I broke my headset today so if RAW was shit I couldn't even go play games like I normally do.


Haha I feel you, always so tempted to go play Fortnite during Raw


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

This going to be great at Mania. Very nice segment but looking forward to seeing Miz get the upperhand and see his shit eating grin afterwards :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish Cena would pick a show and stick to it. The free agent thing is getting annoying now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cena to interject himself into romans match at mania


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Miz bores the fuck outta me


His stuff gets too repetitive. It's obviously not just on him, I mean, he had to feud with Dean for months, across two shows, and it was the silliest shit for a long, long time because they didn't have anything else for him to do. This segment felt like a repeat of everything he's done since the Shield reunited, that's not all on Miz, he's not being given any other material to work with.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might cream my pants if ABA Taker comes out.

It's not happening though, which is sad :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn/Seth tonight. I predict Finn wins (which is fine) because Rollins just got the last shot and has been on too much of a roll recently.

:lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Seth vs Finn tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay more Seth :mark: Since Roman is suspended, he was my only other reason to watch LOL.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Legit thought Cesaro just slipped at first :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Haha I feel you, always so tempted to go play Fortnite during Raw


I'm so fucking addicted to Fortnite. Do you play on PC or Console?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Seth v Finn later tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rollins vs. Balor.

Fuck yes :mark:

Always a good time, these two guys have brilliant chemistry with each other. Glad I stayed awake now. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Taker comes out he is likely coming out with the same outfit he had on RAW 25.

The Rollins/Balor match ends up in fuckery most likely.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wish Cena would pick a show and stick to it. The free agent thing is getting annoying now.


Before they never really did anything with it, now it means he's on TV twice a week interjecting himself in every main-event or high level midcard program they can wedge him in. It's absurd when you know he could walk into the office and demand damn near any match he wanted that didn't interfere with Roman Vs. Brock.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Revival? Did you hear that pop? yeah me neither. haha Crickets as always.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I'm so fucking addicted to Fortnite. Do you play on PC or Console?


Console (PS4)

You?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this the Miztourage's first ever tag match? I can't remember them having one before :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

tag team ladder match at Mania i guess


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Can we please just find out who’s challenging the Bar at Wrestlemania instead of making us sit through all these pointless tag matches?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Woah a bunch of teams I don’t care about sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So this is where we get the Tag Ladder Match set-up for WrestleMania :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. Wait.. Did Shaemus really just "Wakanda Forever" Titus?

:HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god now they're setting up some shitty multi team tag title match for WM, why couldn't they just call up fucking AOP? I don't give a fuck about a bunch of teams The Bar has already beaten being involved in the title match at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF is this?

Let's showcase to everyone how shit our Tag Division is.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What if....

John Cena comes out to address his WM plans.
DONG! 
*Motorcycle revs*
Undertaker comes rolling in.
Sets up John Cena v ABA Taker at WM34.
Newly inducted hall of famer, Kid Rock, does a special entrance for ABA Taker at WM34.

Wishful thinking? Yes...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Gauntlet match at Mania with a surprise entrant


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's so many tag teams yet they gave Ambrollins vs The Bar like a million times last year :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The bottom rung of the tag team division is attacking the Bar.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Console (PS4)
> 
> You?



PC


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I couldn't believe that this company can get any more desperate with the Reigns thing but they just reached a new low. So fucking Vince is involved now? Reigns is an anti-authority badass? False advertising? Everyone and their mothers, even the most casual casuals know that Vince starts jerking off whenever Reigns is on screen. Everyone knows that he's the golden boy that's handed everything. Enough insulting our intelligence! We're not THAT stupid! I swear Reigns won't get cheered even if news spread that Lesnar is a fucking rapist, they'll just boo both of them. This Reigns experiment completely destroyed Wrestlemania.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Revival :mark: :mark:

Go away everyone else ffs :serious:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhyno getting a big chant in 2018 :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> These three!!! :mark
> 
> Gonna be so good at WM34.
> 
> GOAT Rollins, Balor is growing on me, and the Miz is great.


They've already had an excellent match on RAW, the way Seth and Finn work together is not my cup of tea, but they will undoubtedly have a MOTN contender.


LOL, tag team chaos!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Bar needs to face someone at Mania...when is the build gonna start?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

thats it?

lmao.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Can anyone see what’s going on? The camera keeps fucking moving so it’s just one big motion blur 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Multi-team RAW tag title match at 'Mania basically confirmed =


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This tag team division is depressing.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rhyno with dat hometown pop. :mark


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Raw's tag team division is shit. Hoping we avoid a clusterfuck tag match at WM, would much rather a returning/debuting team as Sheamus/Cesaro deserve a decent match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker, next. More than likely.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker to sh0w up here.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Cena on next which means definitely no Undertaker (surely anyway)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's time.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

They should have close the show with Cena's depression. However, if they close with Balor/Rollins, I won't mind that either.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Did I just hear audible Rhyno chants in 2018? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Multi-team RAW tag title match at 'Mania basically confirmed =



The only good thing that can come of it is The Revival winning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena's poor me promo next.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I honestly give no fucks about any tag team on Raw, they're all shit, booking has even made me not care about The Revival. Raw has the shittiest tag division in the entire world out of all the other companies, i swear they do.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> What if....
> 
> John Cena comes out to address his WM plans.
> DONG!
> ...


then cena does his rap gimmick


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We're probably in store for a big ladder match at Mania.

Not as good as SmackDown's match will be.

Hopefully they'll call up AOP as surprise contestants.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mania is multi people matches playa


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> What if....
> 
> John Cena comes out to address his WM plans.
> DONG!
> ...


That would make my night. It would also make sense because Cena's first meeting with the Undertaker was when he was the American Bad-ass. The deadman gimmick died last year anyway.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Bar needs to face someone at Mania...when is the build gonna start?


To bad they can't face The Usos.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Awww, poor John Cena, the 16 time champion/multi WM main eventer doesn’t have a match at this year’sWrestlemania for the company he’s held captive the past 15 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oakesy said:


> Did I just hear audible Rhyno chants in 2018? :lol :lol :lol


I'm not surprised because he is from Detroit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> What if....
> 
> John Cena comes out to address his WM plans.
> DONG!
> ...


That would be dope as fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll go crazy if I hear this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The irony of Cena and Reigns acting like crybabies this time of year is not lost on me..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, there are a few white people still alive in South Africa? :mase

But nevermind that shit, here comes APPLEDOOO!!! :cena3


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oakesy said:


> Is this the Miztourage's first ever tag match? I can't remember them having one before :lol


I think so, I think they've only tagged before in threeways with Miz. I've always wanted them to join the tag division, Miz doesn't need them, Bo's great and Axle's decent, I'd rather see them tag together than just applauding at the Mizzies every once in a while.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does he go over and suck coachs dick every week...


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to watch the Cena segment then go to bed me thinks.

Even though the match will be shit, I think I'll still mark over Cena v Taker at Mania :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> We're probably in store for a big ladder match at Mania.
> 
> Not as good as SmackDown's match will be.
> 
> Hopefully they'll call up AOP as surprise contestants.




According to rumours, the Bar are due to face 2 guys who aren’t get a tag team. Unless they’ve changed direction and are having a multi team match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are the world titles and womens title matches the only singles matches at WM? god damn sick of all the multi person matches, "Gotta get everyone on the card!" as if Titus O'Neil and Apollo deserves a spot on WM...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see what's next for Cena now...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cole sarcastically waving at Cena.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oakesy said:


> Going to watch the Cena segment then go to bed me thinks.
> 
> Even though the match will be shit, I think I'll still mark over Cena v Taker at Mania :mark:


I'm obviously not as interested as I was 5/6 years ago, but it's still a big match in it's own right, and should have a good atmosphere.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Cena always shakes the commentators' hands, what a good guy!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Titus O neill finally has something to do in his role as the token black for WWE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> The only good thing that can come of it is The Revival winning.


Them getting injured back to back killed my buzz over them. For me, it's Titus Worldwide or bust, seeing as how they actually never had cred and/or buzz to kill in the first place.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cena still shaking hand with that alleged sexual harasser?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They pulled out Goldust from catering for Cena last week, this week it will be Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena needs to stop going to the announce table to Coach like that :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That would be dope as fuck


Was thinking the same thing earlier, but didn't want to type it to get everyone elses hopes up for the inevitable disappointment.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

god this cena storyline is dumb as fuck.. Nobody believe it.. Not one person. Not even the marks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Taker better pop up


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Raw Tag division is pretty depressing, but what can you say? You break up a team like Enzo/Cass, the Hardys get injured, Revival been injured, and they've spent the past year burrying the Club. 

Last year they had The Bar, The club, Enzo/cass, and the Hardys in the title match. That was a pretty good division especially with the Revival coming in hot. 

Now, you have nothing but the Bar because they've killed all their teams.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I hear this hit, it would make my year


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Would love it if Ellsworth came out and said 'I'll give you a Wrestlemania match Jawn'


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> There's so many tag teams yet they gave Ambrollins vs The Bar like a million times last year :lol


They were always good matches, but I was flailing every week - There's more teams, where's the Club? Where's Bo and Curtis? Why can't Titus and Apollo join the division?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are these idiots chanting Taker? Like why do they want that match? i don't get it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Cena always shakes the commentators' hands, what a good guy!




That’s what he desperately tries to come across as. He’ll be glad to know someone fell for it


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

As long as you tried your hardest John, that's fine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I will not be contributing to WM this year"

*Crowd goes crazy*

:ti


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Would love it if Ellsworth came out and said 'I'll give you a Wrestlemania match Jawn'


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme that kid rock pop I’ll mark fuck it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena will have to go to Mania as a fan, I'll go and end up sitting next to him at ringside :lol


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I have found my Road to Wrestlemania, I won't be contributing to Wrestlemania this year.

Make your mind up John.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Plot twist: Angle gets injured, Cena jumps in to defend Rousey!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off sky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena drinking beer.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

then sky fucks up the feed, thanks very much


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

If John Cena isn't at Wrestlemania, I'm not watching -- my wife.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the point of this? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

did your signal cut out there as he was calling a dude a Sasquatch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't believe Cena took a sip of that dudes beer :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cena could help a returning corporate kane run the hot dog cart at wrestlemania :draper2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cena actually trolled the crowd to say "this is awesome" but couldn't get them to cheer Roman. :lmao :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cena's having a break with reality, WTF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the crowd booing him for trying a let's go Roman chant.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena is gonna fucking host Mania...what the fuck is going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Happened in Canada too


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this a middle aged man having a breakdown?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Let's go Roman"

Okay, I love Cena :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena getting Reigns booed again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

What a troll.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What did Cena do in the crowd? Our feed cut out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena so cringe right now :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats unsanitary a fuck, what if that guy has aids Cena? or some other transmittable disease.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

We don't want even as a fan John, just stay at your mansion and have some rest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why not just do Strowman vs. Cena for title shot at Summerslam, and Cena can get his record breaking win? It's also a good match. 

Strowman will look silly fighting the small guys in a cluster fuck IC title match. 3 is great, 5 is a crowd, Elias can do Battle royal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf is this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Ok, I laugh at that "Let's go, Roman"


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's go Roman :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

those beers are fucking expensive.. Like 10 dollars a cup.. If I was that guy I would be pissed I had to share with Cena.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman gotta shoot the fair one with Cena when he gets backstage :maury


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena just doesn't give any effs anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cena's awesome on the stick...that charisma!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can't deny, Cena knows how to work a fucking crowd. :smugcena


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok he made the announcement, why is he still out there??


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This is like watching an adult trying to be silly and entertaining at a kids birthday party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena mocking Roman. Cena staring the "let's go Cena/Cena sucks" chant

How can you not do anything but enjoy it?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TAKER


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate the way they're having Cena and Roman act as if they're going against management and being rebels, who the fuck believes any of this shit?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck it I’m team Cena right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the best Cena segment in forever :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That "let's go, Roman" chant failing HORRIBLY :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with Cena.:done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, the atmosphere is still there for Cena vs Taker, in a very big way.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And Cena proves why he is GOAT on the mic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Cena mentioning Roman constantly now? :lol Stop it Cena.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This is the kind of Cena I like.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the Undertaker don't come out or something like that I will be pissed! Because this segment went on far to long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Cena gets cheered over Taker at WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well if they're going to do this match do it and be done with it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please, please, please...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is actually better to me than HBK/HHH's promo for WM with the Undertaker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena is going in, y'all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This Cena segment has actually been pretty great. Not ashamed to admit it. :lol


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Cena is fucking intolerable. Get him the fuck away from my eyes!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

When they going to let Takers old ass Rest In Peace?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cena is the shit on the mic, end of.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh I am so sure Cena called Taker a broken down old man last year :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking brilliant


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Say what you want, people in the arenas still want that match, the mention of the match gets the best reaction of anything on any show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena 100% spot on.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, shit! Cena going in. :surprise:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

When Cena "shoots" he goes hard as fuck.

Roman take note.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Undertaker's old and can barely move, let the man fucking retire and live in peace Cena, you even said yourself Cena he was old broken down with a bad hip.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Another worked shoot.
fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cena's promo was really good until he got to the shoot stuff.

Much as I don't want this to happen, Cena sold it really well overall though. And he's even kind of working heel. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

breaking 4th wall :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is too much.:lol :sodone


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More out of touch bullshit. I hate this company :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But you called him old like 4 months ago with Roman


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So John Cena is begging to face a guy he recently referred to as a “broken down veteran at the end of his career with a bad hip” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christ, this build-up has been such fuckery. That ego line in particular is the cherry on top of this shit-flavored pie. :davecig



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Taker better pop up


He will once his joints stop popping.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thug Life Cena Vs Biker Undertaker?

Please let it happen


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't believe those dumb fans really want to see Undertaker embarrass himself again. Oh, now Cena is shooting and calling other people egomaniacs! This RTWM is hilarious.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Say what you want, people in the arenas still want that match, the mention of the match gets the best reaction of anything on any show


I've wanted to see this match since i was a kid :mark:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God like Promo.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is vintage Cena. GOAT Cena.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Crowd is hyped as fuck for Taker vs. Cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker's last match.

Thank God.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This might be the best Cena segment in years for me. :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. No Taker.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Cena just destroyed it on mic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cena just went full on heel mode


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cena killed it.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Cena is great on mic. Terrible booking in his career that forced the fans to hate him, but amazing on the mic.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I just can't get excited, five years too late.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuck it, let's go and have biker Taker now that Kid Rock is gonna be there :lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I would actually be a Cena fan if he didn’t wear and have the most hideous merch in the game.

Seriously this neon shit isn’t iconic like Hogan’s yellow it’s just brutal.

Good promo though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> But you called him old like 4 months ago with Roman





Himiko said:


> So John Cena is begging to face a guy he recently referred to as a “broken down veteran at the end of his career with a bad hip”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Taker and Cena gonna be 80 and 90 getting their one more matches at Mania in 2058.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT promo. Taker not showing up tonight though of course.

:lmao


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That was fantastic promo. He's convinced me that i actually want to see that match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I guess we have to wait until next week to see Taker. :lol

That was actually a very good segment and promo from Cena. 

The crowd are obviously still very in to the idea of this match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People saying that Roman is good on the mic and he has been aesome in this build up, he ain't got shit on Cena, that's how you hype a match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman wishes he could cut a promo like Cena just did. People can say whatever about the dude, but he is tremendous on the mic when he wants to be.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Fuck it. Just put Ronda on her own vs Steph at this stage. Give me a five minute comedy match.
I'm sick of HHH trying to insert his dick into everything that's good.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

The only way that could have been any better is if Taker would have showed up. 

Amazing and intense promo from Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena just did what Reigns can't. Sold us on a match.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

frankthetank91 said:


> I would actually be a Cena fan if he didn’t wear and have the most hideous merch in the game.
> 
> Seriously this neon shit isn’t iconic like Hogan’s yellow it’s just brutal.
> 
> Good promo though.


I disagree and think his image is absolutely iconic for this generation.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie. A part of me wanted to see John Cena attend WM 34 as a fan :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Steph's Ass looked nice as hell in that still pic


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, for the first time in my life I'm gonna say it, that was a good Cena promo. It was full of grade A bullshit, but it entertained me. Imagine if we got more of this Cena in his miserable 10 years on top?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I am the Storm said:


> Another worked shoot.
> fpalm


Right? Like Taker never even had a wife until he left all his Undertaker gear in the ring last year, now the Deadman is posting on his wife's Instagram. IDC who wants it, that's a little sad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Cena just did what Reigns can't. Sold us on a match.


For real. I was so indifferent on this match, but that promo just got me way more invested. I've done my fair share of ribbing on Cena, but he just proved right there he can still bring it and work a crowd unlike anyone else on the roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this company just determined to have Taker legit die in the ring during a match? I don't get why they think its a good idea to keep asking him to wrestle when he gets older and weaker with every year that passes.

Also with Cena breaking kayfabe and referencing Taker working out on his wife's Instagram its gonna look really dumb if Taker shows up still in character acting like a deadman with powers.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cena was great in that promo. I love it when he has that fire in his belly. He sold a match that is a decade too late.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Taker of course doesn't show up, lazy old fucker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker/Cena NEEDS to be happening now, right? RIGHT? :mark:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Not exaggerating when I say that that was the greatest promo I've ever seen. I want to go to sleep right now but doubt I'll be able to with an erection


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker is definitely coming out as the American Badass. With Kid Rock making HOF it only makes sense.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Can he really be that good a promo when he keeps saying things he later regrets and contradicts himself? Eg. Complaining about the Rock being a part timer - he becomes a part timer. Belittling Romans win over Taker calling Taker old with a bad hip - challenges Undertaker to a WM match. Etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Bravo on that segment with Cena. Really await to see how this carries out. I wonder if they'll have Taker and Cena appearing on both shows heading into WrestleMania.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

don't forget cena is a free agent so taker could show up on smackdown


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Sheamus we don't want Usos vs The Bar again :lol We already saw it at Survivor Series in place of Ambrollins vs Usos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW has actually been pretty good tonight. Can't believe I'm saying that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray and Matt Hardy.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

This Raw has been really really good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's everyone acting as if Cena being good on the mic is breaking news? He's always been good on the mic, its just his wrestling, superman booking and god awful character peoples hated, he's always been comfortable and natural on the mic.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Uso Penitentiary

Seamus showing his shades of racism


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

Not sure why people keep repeating the fact that Cena called him broken months ago. Did they miss the part of the promo where he said "If you were you wouldn't be posting workout vids?"

I also don't understand how that was shooting. WWE has been mentioning internet rapidly since 2010


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Missed the first hour, anything good happen?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Tag team battle royale, nice to see we aren't getting a cluster fuck of a Mania match, good choice WWE.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Wooo, no clusterfuck Raw tag title match at WM. I imagine a new team enters and wins? I don't care for any of the teams who were in the segment earlier... Well I like the Revival but they are completely dead atm and not a good fit to go against The Bar imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are we getting a recap of this match as if it was something amazing?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how the crowd went mild in response to the tag title contenders being determined in a battle royal.

Detroit is a shithole already, so why further torture them with this trash? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha that video package, god i love strowman


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this company just determined to have Taker legit die in the ring during a match? I don't get why they think its a good idea to keep asking him to wrestle when he gets older and weaker with every year that passes.
> 
> Also with Cena breaking kayfabe and referencing Taker working out on his wife's Instagram its gonna look really dumb if Taker shows up still in character acting like a deadman with powers.


Well towards the end, around the Triple H stuff, dying in the ring was his gimmick. Triple H, Shawn and Taker all knew that he had to basically die out there to be finished.

As far as his powers and believability, they still sell Kane as a monster after selling hot dogs, they don't care...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Missed the first hour, anything good happen?




Actually a solid RAW through over an hour with Braun still up, Alexa, and a tag match for number one contender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No more Elias/Braun stuff please...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias and that neckbrace :lol :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Poor GOAT Elias is depressed.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Elias is alive :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Elias.

Still walking with him with dat neck brace. :mark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Uso Penitentiary
> 
> Seamus showing his shades of racism


Why, it's the Uso's own catchphrase.

Nice try.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Will they fucking stop with the on-screen text? fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS FUCKING STUPID SUBTITLES ON THE VIDEOS!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ the text on the screen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus christ, stop with that fucking text on the screen fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor and Rollins next.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't like him stealing Guaren-damn-tee


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is Strowman going to win the battle royal (and the tag titles at Mania)?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This text that is popping up on screen is just fucking horrible, the person who came up with the idea and the person who okayed it both need to be fired immediately.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

As long as Braun stays away from Seth & Finn, then I'm good with him just interrupting any other match :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait so is Braun in jobber rumble or what lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

PIANO!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Rollins/Balor next! :mark


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Braun at this camera angle and his motions remind me of an annoying 14 year old


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Balor not main eventing tonight. :bjpenn

I predict Finn wins. Seth just punked him and has been on too much of a roll recently. Which I'm surprisingly fine with, Finn needs some momentum, too.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wish Cena would pick a show and stick to it. The free agent thing is getting annoying now.


The rosters are merging again after Mania, what's the point?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Good fucking RAW so far...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> This text that is popping up on screen is just fucking horrible, the person who came up with the idea and the person who okayed it both need to be fired immediately.


It's like something a 10 year old would do after discovering Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol

Those fucking words on the screen are just too much. Who says yes to this shit?!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I WANT HIS HEAD ON THIS PIANO.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Stop with the fucking words on the screen shit!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Braun you should obviously know the only thing you're doing at WM is that shitty jobber battle royal, i'm assuming they're gonna set it up by having all the jobbers thats in it come out and all attack him later.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> This text that is popping up on screen is just fucking horrible, the person who came up with the idea and the person who okayed it both need to be fired immediately.


I'm sure Vince Ok'd it in the end though, which is the sad part.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor and Rollins just randomly in the middle of the second hour... I expected it to be the main event or at least to close the 2nd hour


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

safc-scotty said:


> Is Strowman going to win the battle royal (and the tag titles at Mania)?




Beat me to it. He’s gonna win and name Elias his partner. Called it yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

jorgovan21 said:


> The rosters are merging again after Mania, what's the point?




Ehhh, no they’re not. It’s just the PPVs are gonna be duel branded.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That progressive guy looks like The Miz :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Rollins/Balor not main eventing tonight. :bjpenn
> 
> I predict Finn wins. Seth just punked him and has been on too much of a roll recently. Which I'm surprisingly fine with, Finn needs some momentum, too.


This should be a great match. Both guys have tremendous chemistry, and never disappoint together. :mark: Finn definitely deserves to take the W here, it won't hurt Seth.

Can you believe how good RAW has been for a change? I'm shocked. :lol


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

jorgovan21 said:


> The rosters are merging again after Mania, what's the point?


They are? I thought they’re only merging the PPVs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Will they fucking stop with the on-screen text? fpalm





finalnight said:


> THIS FUCKING STUPID SUBTITLES ON THE VIDEOS!!!!





the_hound said:


> jesus christ the text on the screen





The Fourth Wall said:


> Jesus christ, stop with that fucking text on the screen fpalm


WWE, please, just listen to the fans. We don't want those shitty ass subtitles on the screen. It's so fucking cheesy and unnecessary and whoever thought it was a great idea is a fucking idiot(Vince). 

-Sincerely, everyone.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling that Braun will interfere in Rollins vs Balor.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

jorgovan21 said:


> The rosters are merging again after Mania, what's the point?


No, they aren't. The PPV's are merging, not the rosters.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This text that is popping up on screen is just fucking horrible, the person who came up with the idea and the person who okayed it both need to be fired immediately.


Vince won't fire himself :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

jorgovan21 said:


> The rosters are merging again after Mania, what's the point?


No they're not, the ppvs are going back to being all duel branded after WM but Raw and Smackdown are still gonna have the brand split.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So the real question is do we get normal Balor at Mania or do we get the Demon? or is the Demon gimmick just dead at this point?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This should be a great match. Both guys have tremendous chemistry, and never disappoint together. :mark: Finn definitely deserves to take the W here, it won't hurt Seth.
> 
> Can you believe how good RAW has been for a change? I'm shocked. :lol


Agree that this is a loss that wouldn't hurt Seth at all.

Very surprised. Most of the show has been pretty damn good. Haven't liked EVERYTHING, but definitely like 90% of it, which is a damn good % considering we're halfway through the show already. (Y) Times like this make me miss when WWE entertains me.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Can he really be that good a promo when he keeps saying things he later regrets and contradicts himself? Eg. Complaining about the Rock being a part timer - he becomes a part timer. Belittling Romans win over Taker calling Taker old with a bad hip - challenges Undertaker to a WM match. Etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Taker's about to come back for Mania next year and pass on his spooky powers to Bray, which will turn out to be Michelle's Instagram password.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Time for CAW1 vs CAW 2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Vince won't fire himself :lol


The Board of Directors totally could though, to bad that would never happen


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins looks so odd wearing an elbow pad lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

BalorMania? lol
Not as catchy as K.O.Mania or RusevMania


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

#Balormania .... how creative :lol:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope Taker shows up at the compound lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Agree that this is a loss that wouldn't hurt Seth at all.
> 
> Very surprised. Most of the show has been pretty damn good. Haven't liked EVERYTHING, but definitely like 90% of it, which is a damn good % considering we're halfway through the show already. (Y) Times like this make me miss when WWE entertains me.


Nights like this remind me they can actually build an event when they put the effort in. A lot of actual good storyline development for a change. (Y) Why can't they always be like this?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No they're not, the ppvs are going back to being all duel branded after WM but Raw and Smackdown are still gonna have the brand split.


That makes zero sense.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it just me or does Rollins look much bigger?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nights like this remind me they can actually build an event when they put the effort in. A lot of actual good storyline development for a change. (Y) Why can't they always be like this?


Because that would be work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jorgovan21 said:


> That makes zero sense.


The PPV's are gonna be collaborated. But there's still gonna be separate brands.

Makes total sense lol.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

jorgovan21 said:


> That makes zero sense.


Sure it does, that's how it used to be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloody hell can commentary pipe down for a bit and let the match breathe?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The PPV's are gonna be collaborated. But there's still gonna be separate brands.
> 
> Makes total sense lol.


Gotta keep em separated like Raven


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> Is it just me or does Rollins look much bigger?


Literally just said the same thing. Might be because Finn is so tiny?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Bloody hell can commentary pipe down for a bit and let the match breathe?


Yeah, you can tell Vince was in their ears in that segment right there like crazy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Coach and his stupid sports analogies. We get it coach, you used to work for ESPN [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is the compound match really tonight? Because other than that the jobber team rumble Braun will win is all I care about otherwise and may wait until tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

RED30000 idk said:


> Not sure why people keep repeating the fact that Cena called him broken months ago. Did they miss the part of the promo where he said "If you were you wouldn't be posting workout vids?"
> 
> *I also don't understand how that was shooting.* WWE has been mentioning internet rapidly since 2010


Because Cena plays himself, Taker plays a character - "The Deadman." Shooting is bringing in stuff from real life that annihilates that character. The Undertaker wasn't working out on his wife's instagram, the Undertaker doesn't go to the gym, that was Mark Callaway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Is the compound match really tonight? Because other than that the jobber team rumble Braun will win is all I care about otherwise and may wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it was tonight they would have been advertising it and making sure everyone knew it was. It'll probably be next week.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There are rumours of a Seth Roman feud after mania for the Universal title. So Seth probably won’t win the IC title if that’s true. They’ll probably have Miz retain so he can break the record for most accumulative days as champ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Makes me laugh how many people are upset at the WWE using other characters and storylines to 'try and get Roman over' when that's pretty much the idea of a wrestling angle. People are fucking stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole just called Seth 'Seth Balor' :lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> As far as his powers and believability, they still sell Kane as a monster after selling hot dogs, they don't care...


He had two different personalities, that was part of their story.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Seth Balor"... Damnit, Cole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're definitely holding back for WM. At least, thus far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth Balor :cole


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, the old WWE scheme of having two guys wrestle a thousand times on TV until even the last fanboy doesn't care anymore for their Wrestlemania match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match hasn't been as good as their previous matches thus far. Hopefully the pace picks up a bit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Makes me laugh how many people are upset at the WWE using other characters and storylines to 'try and get Roman over' when that's pretty much the idea of a wrestling angle. People are fucking stupid.


Who do you say any given storyline belongs to anyway? It's pretty much guaranteed if you think you found the "first" person who did it, there was probably someone before them in a territory or something.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Coach, we don't want to know what "really gets you going", thanks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is great stuff


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Honestly, apart from being decent in the ring there is nothing 'superstar' like about either of these two. It's like a lower midcard match. Fuck.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, Finn is only 180lbs (billed). He's supposedly 5'10 (non-billed) that's fucking tiny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Decent match so far, too bad the crowd is not all that involved


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't want Seth to look too strong going into Mania cos that means there's less of a chance for him to actually win when it counts, so I'd be fine with Finn winning here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason Finn isn't on 205 Live? Dude is smaller than alot of the CW"s on there, i don't get why he gets the privilege of being near the main event scene on raw while Roderick Strong, Kenta and others who are better than him are stuck on 205 Live.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If the Miz becomes the longest reigning Intercontinental champion and the most reigns... that would realllllyyyyyy cheapen the title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a great match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Finn won, and what super creative finish spot. Never seen that move countered. Good stuff.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Very good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mannnn, I wanted to see the Falcon Arrow to.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Balor needed that win more than Rollins did.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Brock's son caught in the crowd.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Well that was...not something.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This match hasn't been as good as their previous matches thus far. Hopefully the pace picks up a bit.


Why? They should go all out on PPV, not TV.

Everyone should.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fine with Balor picking up a win there, he needed some momentum as well before their WrestleMania match.

Decent match, picked up towards the end. Their last two matches were better overall, I think.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match. Rollins taking the Title at Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a clever finish


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVE Seth's face when he realised he lost :lmao

Also, Seth got outsmarted there, good move on Finn's part.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Moolah battle royal incoming.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is this bitch Moolah celebrated fpalm


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Wow, Finn is only 180lbs (billed). He's supposedly 5'10 (non-billed) that's fucking tiny


Shawn Michaels was around the same size.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo why’s coles hair so gray tonight or am I just intoxicated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This evil cow being inducted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wasn't Moolah the one running the prostitution ring?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Good match.

I hope Rollins wins at WM34.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

HISTORYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Wasn't Moolah the one running the prostitution ring?


Yes.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why is WWE acknoledging Moolah?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, if we see some NXT stars like Kairi in it, it should be OK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another Battle Royal at WrestleMania


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

More Ronda/Kurt/Steph/Trips recaps :eyeroll


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So we're not getting Sasha vs. Bayley at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I was hoping it would be the “Ninth Wonder of the World Chyna Memorial Battle Royal”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sasha/Bayley will be in the battle royal :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok so what is closing the show? The tag team thing?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why couldn't Ronda be in that? Why couldn't she be in that and win instead of being the bitch part in the newest McMahon storyline?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my fucking god now we gotta sit through 2 pointless jobber battle royals at WM? one for the women and the men jesus gotta make sure literally EVERYONE is on the card now don't they? I miss the days when you had to earn your spot to get on the show.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Another Battle Royal at WrestleMania




It’s probably the only reason we’re getting 2 singles women matches at WM so I’m grateful


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought Brock wasn't at Raw?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

How many female involved matches will be on the card this year at Mania? 

Rousey & Angle/HHH & Steph
Charlotte/Asuka 
Bliss/Nia/Bayley/Sasha
Moolah Battle Royal


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

WM is going to be 17 hours long.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Sasha/Bayley will be in the battle royal :lmao


And they probably wont even win it. :crying:


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

So when is the first ever not forced first ever woman whatever match? That one has potential!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So you are telling me there is a chance of having the Iconic Duo at Mania (and probably jobbing but still)?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> How many female involved matches will be on the card this year at Mania?
> 
> Rousey & Angle/HHH & Steph
> Charlotte/Asuka
> ...


The WOMEN'S REVOLUTION.

*HISTORY*

Charlotte/Asuka though :bjpenn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A Santina Marella return for this battle royal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell, if you can't name it after China, why the piss isn't it the Miss Elizabeth memorial battle royal? Hell she deserves it 1000 times more!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck off with the re-caps.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tired of seeing this shit every 5 secs.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, they're "taking a look" at the Ronda Rousey thing? Does that mean she's not showing either? Just last week, WWE put up an article explicitly stating she would be on every Raw leading up to Mania.

What a mess. The Roman-Lesnar stuff, now this. I know Brock and Roman is storyline, but it looks bad when people don't show this close to Mania. A recap/taking a look at things may mean no HHH/Steph either.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman: "He's Vince's boi!"

We're reaching desperate pathetic levels that shouldn't be possible..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ronda not here tonight...."Full Time" LOL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monday Night Recaps :vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Why couldn't Ronda be in that? Why couldn't she be in that and win instead of being the bitch part in the newest McMahon storyline?


Due to Steph and Triple H's egos. They are using Ronda as a means to get more exposure for themselves.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another Ronda recap? fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh who fucking cares about this recap? fpalm

This is one of the Mania angles I don't care about at all, along with Nia/Alexa and whatever happens with Shane and co.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The WOMEN'S REVOLUTION.
> 
> *HISTORY*
> 
> Charlotte/Asuka though :bjpenn


That's the one I'm looking forward to watching


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they love this recap don't they? So proud of it, gotta show it on every show the same 5 minute recap video on every last show, jesus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I had to step out during most of Miz TV. 

Just got back, did I miss anything good?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Ronda not here tonight...."Full Time" LOL


That not getting any special treatment promo lasted long. :lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

WM is such a joke compared to the old days...

...when you had to earn your spot on the 3/4 hour card.
...when WM wasn't a 10 hour marathon.
...when it wasn't entirely about publicity and stars were born.
...when there wasn't multiples of every title 2x mid 2x main 2x womans 2 x tag 

Ah...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph and Triple H with their gigantic egos will end up undermining Ronda. These recaps are more about them than they are about Ronda. She is just a platform for them to stand on and gain more exposure.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie CRINGE


Ronda Rousey even more cringe 


Kurt's just uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Stop showing this cringe worthy shit


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Can't wait until one of the divas holds both the Universal and WWE title because HISTORYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Recap city, bitch!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why do we need to hear a recap of Ronda's awful promos? fpalm



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I had to step out during most of Miz TV.
> 
> Just got back, did I miss anything good?


Rollins/Balor.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Ronda not here tonight...."Full Time" LOL


I don't like Rousey but she missed ONE show, settle down buddy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"But, but I thought Ronda was going to be on every RAW until Mania"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Ronda said "The people who brought me here aren't who i thought they were" so you've been a huge WWE fan since you was a kid but in all that time you never saw what horrible despicable characters Triple H and Stephanie are?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Hell, if you can't name it after China, why the piss isn't it the Miss Elizabeth memorial battle royal? Hell she deserves it 1000 times more!


The women's revolution is meant to be about women's wrestling though, and Miss Elizabeth wasn't a wrestler, she was a valet.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone actually wanna see that mixed tag match? I mean sure I guess watching Stephanie get some comeuppance will be interesting but it’s hardly WM main event worthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did I fuggin' miss Cena?!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please don't tell me they're going to put a mic in Asuka's hand again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, what show is Asuka actually on? :lol

Also, her hair was blue yesterday at FL wasn't it?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I still don't get why the fuck HHH/Angle is involved storyline wise.
But gotta make it a McMahon/Hemsley fuckery for the regular WM.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

WM34 is coming together really well IMO

Reigns v Lesnar
AJ v Nak
Rollins v Balor v Miz
John Cena v Taker***
Charlotte v Asuka
Kurt/Ronda v HHH/Steph

Now just get Braun, KO and Sasha on the card!

I'm pumped, I'm pumped!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're gonna make Asuka do another long English promo aren't they? fpalm

What's there left in third hour purgatory?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do we have to listen to Asuka talk?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Abisial said:


> I don't like Rousey but she missed ONE show, settle down buddy.


It doesn't bother me really, I knew she would work a limited schedule and be the female version of Brock. I'm really just calling out the E on their bullshit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay lets have Asuka get a talking segment, cause it went so well last time didn't it? lets do it again and again, she can't talk or cut a promo but lets just keep having her do it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did Michael Cole just call Charlotte, CHARLES?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa about to bury Asuka on mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Commercial, recap, commercial


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So, what show is Asuka actually on? :lol
> 
> Also, her hair was blue yesterday at FL wasn't it?




She’s challenging the Smackdown women’s champion at Mania. Therefore she’s on Smackdown. This will most likely be her last Raw, just to “explain her actions”, plus it’ll probably have some contribution to the Raw women’s match at Mania


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cryptvill said:


> WM is such a joke compared to the old days...
> 
> ...when you had to earn your spot on the 3/4 hour card.
> ...when WM wasn't a 10 hour marathon.
> ...


Yup, the good ole days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What's the only thing worse than the recaps we get every week?

Recaps of Ronda segments with the only reason being so Trips and Stephanie to show off, "LOOK WHO WE HAVE HERE!" in Ronda every week.

Other than that, a good show thus far.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Does anyone actually wanna see that mixed tag match? I mean sure I guess watching Stephanie get some comeuppance will be interesting but it’s hardly WM main event worthy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She got her comeuppance last week when Ronda Samoan dropped her.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay lets have Asuka get a talking segment, cause it went so well last time didn't it? lets do it again and again, she can't talk or cut a promo but lets just keep having her do it.


It's like WWE just loves to purposefully sabotage their own talent nowadays.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Recaps of Ronda segments with the only reason being so Trips and Stephanie to show off, "LOOK WHO WE HAVE HERE!" in Ronda every week.


They will end up ruining Ronda's run with their massive egos. She will just be a tool for them to use to get exposure.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How is Asuka supposed to improve on the Mic if they don’t even give her a chance and let her try? Sheesh guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An Asuka promo? I hope Alexa interrupts her ASAP


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why do they insist on Asuka doing in ring promos.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't believe Asuka is going to beat Charlotte at WM34...

:trips7


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is one of those reasons I'm glad for a mute button.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They will end up ruining Ronda's run with their massive egos. She will just be a tool for them to use to get exposure.


And the sad part is if they book her right she can actually be a legitimate star, especially with her pre-WWE notoriety. A shame if they don't do this right.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mickie fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> An Asuka promo? I hope Alexa interrupts her ASAP


Bingo


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy fack Mickie...

and Charly..

wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Charly looks amazing tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great more of Alexa mocking Asuka for not being good at English fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is where Alexa tries to spin it like Asuka was scared of her. :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Any chance Auska ends up challenging both Alexa and Charlotte?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank God


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL, Alexa smiling. Guess she didn't forget she lost to Asuka too and would have lost again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck I love you Alexa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> How is Asuka supposed to improve on the Mic if they don’t even give her a chance and let her try? Sheesh guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't Bayley we're talking about. Asuka struggles with basic English.

Ohh thank you Alexa.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Himiko said:


> How is Asuka supposed to improve on the Mic if they don’t even give her a chance and let her try? Sheesh guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why she will go smackdown to improve it..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> And the sad part is if they book her right she can actually be a legitimate star, especially with her pre-WWE notoriety. A shame if they don't do this right.


Yep I like her and am rooting for her and think she can do well. But Steph and Triple H will just get in her way.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

What on earth is closing Raw tonight then?? Surely not a jobber tag team battle royal?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Same catty juvenile bullshit promo. Time after time.

Why is Mickie suddenly a heel?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Alexa pale or is Mickie just way too tan? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

All four of these women are sexy as fugg!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> What on earth is closing Raw tonight then?? Surely not a jobber tag team battle royal?


Tag team cluster fuck?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m sure Nia will come out and maybe shake Asuka’s hand and attack Alexa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

How can Mickie James and Alexa Bliss be friends after that personal feud they had in the fall/winter?
Eh..


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

milf mickie my gawd


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wasn't Punk's longer than Asuka?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LMAOOOOOOOOOO

WTF DID SHE JUST SAY!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehhhhh Alexa, Asuka has already defeated you a few weeks ago


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh fuck they admitted B show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So if Alexa was so scared to face Asuka why is she out here trying to get her to face her instead of Charlotte?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

These English promos from Nakamura and Asuka are so painful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly gave Alexa a dirty look when Alexa insulted Asuka's English :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charley is looking gud, damn


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jedah said:


> *Same catty juvenile bullshit promo. Time after time.*
> 
> Why is Mickie suddenly a heel?


That's women for you.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shouldn't you try to hide your performers weaknesses ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

The Phenom. said:


> I can't believe Asuka is going to beat Charlotte at WM34...
> 
> :trips7


It's much, much better than having Carmella or a scrub beat her at WM, right? This is a high profile match that benefits both Charlotte and Asuka in a 1on1 highlighted event compared to the three-ways and fourways of years past.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ASUKA lit right now bo! 

LMFAO


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Easier Champion to defeat."

Okay Alexa :bosque


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like Asuka but she either genuinely cannot speak English, is told not to speak it properly or thinks these "LOUD but very RANDOM words are WHAT gets you OVER"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka outshining Alexa on the mic :lmao Alexa's been AWFUL


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

When did Mickey turn heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still have no idea why Mickie is hanging around Alexa.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The women's revolution is meant to be about women's wrestling though, and Miss Elizabeth wasn't a wrestler, she was a valet.


True.. well then.. The Wendy Richter.. Sensational Sherry.. Alundra Blaze.. Trish Stratus.. Luna Vachon.. Molly Holly.. bloody hell anyone but Moolah!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that was awkward :lmao

Also Charly looked great.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When did Micki turn heel?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was a disaster, again. You can't blame Asuka, but it just flowed terribly.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Charly and Mickie saved that segment....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "Easier Champion to defeat."
> 
> Okay Alexa :bosque




Hilarious considering Alexa was defeated by both Asuka and Charlotte


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I thought Bayley and Sasha were the worst promos in the division but wow asuka...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Asuka outshining Alexa on the mic :lmao Alexa's been AWFUL


Wtf?

Go watch her Elimination Chamber promo.

She's great on the mic... 

Asuka was trash but you can't blame her.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> When did Mickey turn heel?





wkc_23 said:


> I still have no idea why Mickie is hanging around Alexa.


It's called the Bliss Hole Theory for a reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment was awkward af, they sure don't trust Asuka with a mic


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Asuka outshining Alexa on the mic :lmao Alexa's been AWFUL


If by outshining on the mic you mean incoherently screaming into the microphone, sure. I have no idea what she was trying to say.

It's not her fault though, I don't know why the WWE insists on handing her a mic. She needs a manager.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> I like Asuka but she either genuinely cannot speak English, is told not to speak it properly or thinks these "LOUD but very RANDOM words are WHAT gets you OVER"


Blame WWE, man. What else can she do about it? She's obviously not very good with English.

Vince needs to stop making her going out there to do these in-ring promos.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Just saw on Instagram that Becky's pug puppy randomly died last night. Really sad. Carry on.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> That segment was awkward af, they sure don't trust Asuka with a mic


They should just let her actions do the talking.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Cryptvill said:


> How can Mickie James and Alexa Bliss be friends after that personal feud they had in the fall/winter?
> Eh..


What feud? :vince6


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Stupid WWE with shitty interview segments with people who don't speak english.

... it doesn't need to happen and it just turns the fans against the competitor.

Make them a feared, mysterious entity and the people will love it...
...put them on the mic and let them act like a moron and people will turn on them. Sigh.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> True.. well then.. The Wendy Richter.. Sensational Sherry.. Alundra Blaze.. Trish Stratus.. Luna Vachon.. Molly Holly.. bloody hell anyone but Moolah!


Other than Luna and Sherri none of them are dead. I was a Sherri fan back in the day but I don't think todays WWE fan knows the name.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was Nia supposed to come out or was there never somebody coming out there? :lol


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

I hope Alexa drops the belt just can't take her serious has a women raw champion.

cute to look at but you get used to how these women look...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Had to add, the best part of that segment was when they did close ups to Asuka's face and you could see Charly's cleavage in the background kada


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was Nia supposed to come out or was there never somebody coming out there? [emoji38]


She got distracted in catering.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia gonna come out there to save Asuka, at the end.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Asuka proving you don't have to have great english skills to cut a great promo, my god she was fired up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Hilarious considering Alexa was defeated by both Asuka and Charlotte





The Fourth Wall said:


> "Easier Champion to defeat."
> 
> Okay Alexa :bosque


Don't you people get it? Heel's can't be right and truthful all the time because we're supposed to DISLIKE them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just let Nia come out and attack Alexa/Mickie already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Had to add, the best part of that segment was when they did close ups to Asuka's face and you could see Charly's cleavage in the background kada


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was Nia supposed to come out or was there never somebody coming out there? :lol




I don’t think anyone was meant to. I think the idea is that Nia was supposed to, per Alexa’s manipulations, but Nia came to her senses and realised she’s been manipulated. So she’ll turn to after the match and attack Alexa 

And then we’ll get a few weeks of Mickie vs Nia and random tag matches


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So Alexa and Mickie tried to sic Nia Jax on Asuka but she was a no-show? Feel like that should have been explicitly said, either by Alexa or the commentators, because it was an awkward moment added to what was already an awkward segment.

Asuka was SO BAD. She makes Nakamura look completely fluent. If she's being told to be that bad, it's horribly misguided. You could feel the support of the crowd disappear as she started her random shouting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Was Nia supposed to come out or was there never somebody coming out there? :lol


I'm guessing it was meant to be Jax and this is the start of her feuding with Alexa.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Are people trolling hard or do people actually believe Asuka cut a good promo?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Other than Luna and Sherri none of them are dead. I was a Sherri fan back in the day but I don't think todays WWE fan knows the name.


Also true.. Well.. then don't name it "memorial." Name it after someone alive and have them present the trophy to the winner each year.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Coach playing dumb acting like everyone don't know what woman they're talking about. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jesus. That leg kick to the post looked sore as fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rusev Day chants LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even on Monday Night Blah, every day is Rusev DAAAYYY!!! :rusevyes


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Asuka proving you don't have to have great english skills to cut a great promo, my god she was fired up.


Was much more entertaining than Alexa's dragged out promo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These geeks chanting Rusev Day on RAW.

Over as fuck :rusevcrush


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Are people trolling hard or do people actually believe Asuka cut a good promo?


She did. I can understand the language barrier, but a good promo is more about the emotion and body language which she absolutely nails.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Do ya'll realize how creepy shit like this is.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Also true.. Well.. then don't name it "memorial." Name it after someone alive and have them present the trophy to the winner each year.


Most the fans dont know Andre either but it hasn't stopped them.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mickey's screams and her face, jesus, she's good at being bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf was that by Mickie? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I just can't get into Asuka, can't cut a promo and her matches haven't been good.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The crowd legit annoyed me during that match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Are they chanting Rusev day? 



Hawkke said:


> Also true.. Well.. then don't name it "memorial." Name it after someone alive and have them present the trophy to the winner each year.


Meh. Why bother.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Asuka is a flop. Literally nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Asuka should not wrestle pointless TV matches. She has a LONG undefeated streak and every match she has should be built as an event, and should only happen on PPV.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, the crowd was chanting for CM Punk. Never a good sign.



Rookie of the Year said:


> So Alexa and Mickie tried to sic Nia Jax on Asuka but she was a no-show? Feel like that should have been explicitly said, either by Alexa or the commentators, because it was an awkward moment added to what was already an awkward segment.
> 
> Asuka was SO BAD. She makes Nakamura look completely fluent. If she's being told to be that bad, it's horribly misguided. You could feel the support of the crowd disappear as she started her random shouting.


Nak is fluent, he just struggles with some pronunciations. Asuka is fine with writing English but the same deal. It's a very hard language for Japanese speakers. Even Japanese translators are sometimes difficult to understand.

Which is why putting them on the mic is dumb. fpalm


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

asuka is so overrated can't wait until roaddog gets to book her.lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only a preview of Ultimate Deletion tonight? damn was hyped for it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL at wasting another pointless heel turn on Mickie and she's still losing to people.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So, is Matty going to walk around "deleting" everything? Or will Wyatt walk around?

How does this work?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I fear the fans will turn on Asuka the longer she stays undefeated. That gets old very fast these days.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No Nia Jax? They are doing a shitty job building up the RAW women other than Steph and Ronda.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People are done with that streak, Mickie was really close to beat the streak, but since they all knew she wasn't going to beat Asuka they couldn't care less and started to chant a lot of shit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they going to show TNA highlights for ultimate deletion?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Clearly Paige was going to be the one to take the belt off Alexa at mania. Now we're stuck with nia of all people.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow that Battle Royal line-up shows the absolute state of he RAW Tag Scene :lmao

Surely it has to be The Revival.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Only a preview of Ultimate Deletion tonight? damn was hyped for it.


They were filming it the Friday so I was doubtful that they would have it ready for tonight. Next week probably.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> People are done with that streak, Mickie was really close to beat the streak, but since they all knew she wasn't going to beat Asuka they couldn't care less and started to chant a lot of shit



I've been over it for a long time, was over it when she was in NXT. For me it can't end soon enough however the only good thing is since I don't watch SDL anymore I won't have to see her on a weekly basis.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Asuka is going to have a match on RAW next week as well? Why?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

asuka going to be on raw next week? lol

should they be building up her match with charlotte instead? wwe logic for you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wow that Battle Royal line-up shows the absolute state of he RAW Tag Scene :lmao
> 
> Surely it has to be The Revival.


WTF is AOP doing in NXT? They could be on Raw right now.

I thought their business was finished there late last year?!

I guess a post-Mania call-up makes more sense at this point.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I've been over it for a long time, was over it when she was in NXT. For me it can't end soon enough however the only good thing is since I don't watch SDL anymore I won't have to see her on a weekly basis.


Instead you want to watch rubbish like Alexa and Mandy lol. Love you Asuka haters.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Clearly Paige was going to be the one to take the belt off Alexa at mania. Now we're stuck with nia of all people.


Her getting injured again really sucks, was hyped to see her regain the belt eventually and see what they would do with Absolution. Since shes been injured it seems like everything to do with the stable has just been put on the back burner.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bliss: "Nia, I love you."
Jax: "I love you too, Bliss."










>


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Are people trolling hard or do people actually believe Asuka cut a good promo?


I got Austin 3:16 vibes from her promo tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> So Asuka is going to have a match on RAW next week as well? Why?


They've been using her to build up the stupid Nia/Alexa match, which unsurprisingly has cooled her heat a bit. So Asuka is going to beat Alexa next week to shut her up and she's going to blame Nia for the loss, leading to the terrible Mania match.

She's gonna be on SD tomorrow too, so she's got the John Cena thing going on for a bit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show outside Cena's segment has sucked.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAWs tag team division could really use a fresh injection. AOP surely needed.

I guess they'll want to just through WM34 and then we'll probably see AOP in the new season.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> asuka going to be on raw next week? lol
> 
> should they be building up her match with charlotte instead? wwe logic for you.




Guess she has unfinished business with Alexa that they have to resolve before she goes, so that she doesn’t look weak


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Her getting injured again really sucks, was hyped to see her regain the belt eventually and see what they would do with Absolution. Since shes been injured it seems like everything to do with the stable has just been put on the back burner.


It would have been the biggest comeback story in wwe women's history. She was set to be face of the division again. It sucks but that's life.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

looks like sky has given up on raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman will enter this and win alone to become the number one contender - mark these words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Instead you want to watch rubbish like Alexa and Mandy lol. Love you Asuka haters.


At least with Bliss and Mandy they might win or lose a match. With Asuka it's the same thing every week which is her winning.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> asuka going to be on raw next week? lol
> 
> should they be building up her match with charlotte instead? wwe logic for you.


Ugh, I guess that means more matches with the Riott Squad until the last couple of weeks for a possible face off. Charlotte will at least have to cut a promo about facing Asuka most likely one of those weeks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look Nia coming out to face a random jobber, wonder who is going to win this match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ummm what the fuck


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wat is this


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go jobber! clap clap, clap clap clap!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jax beating up local jobbers. How impressive.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, that poor girl lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh come on are they seriously pulling the camera intruding in the dressing room bit?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Look at this geeky chick




the_hound said:


> looks like sky has given up on raw


Is your feed fucking up too?



islesfan13 said:


> It would have been the biggest comeback story in wwe women's history. *She was set to be face of the division again.* It sucks but that's life.


You don't know that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What was the purpose of that shit? 

Literally does nothing for Jax.

She's definitely back after beating that random jobber.


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

This Alexa-Nia crap is absolute cringe...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, this candid camera


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God this feud is going to suck so hard.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me understand this right: Nia Jax couldn't face Asuka tonight because she had to keep her strength to squash Joan Cheesecake?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe we are actually getting Nia vs Alexa lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

lol this shit. Can't believe we have to cheer for a face Nia.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Hahah, they have someone filming this on them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jax/Alexa :lol

I mean come on, how can that compete with Asuka/Charlotte.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao this is so bad.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is actually kind of hitting the feels. Feel bad for Nia.

Squash her Nia!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"There's a camera right there, better talk shit about Nia now"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> lol this shit. Can't believe we have to cheer for a face Nia.


People have been popping for Nia for a while now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do they not know there is a cameraman filming this?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Aww my heart breaks for Nia

I bet Alexa feels terrible in real life having to say all that about her best friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao

Pretty good segment.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Huh! At least the WWE is using some logic! Cool stuff.

#LetsGoNia


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Anti-Bullying campaign :applause


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

this is getting good!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol:lol;done


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I stepped away again...

WTF did I miss this time?!

What did Nia do?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alexa and Mickie is gonna get those hands


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That segment :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> lol this shit. Can't believe we have to cheer for a face Nia.


There won't be much, especially when her title reign is awful.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia better not cry. She better beat the shit outta Bliss and Mickie.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, maybe you should have started with Nia pissed off first, wanting to rip Alexa's head off WWE, instead of sulking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit.

:lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kill her Nia!!!:lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was good, they have made Alexa into a good Mean Girl type that you really hate and want to see fall.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stop screaming! MY EARS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those are either those shitly made suitcases or Nia is really strong :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So _this_ boom mic has been on and now _everyone_ has heard

Wow, they have some fucking amazing tech. All people can hear at once the bad type of voice?

Also, Nia, you're tall and fat and aren't able to move fast, don't fucking run.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Omg... so sad. The writing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Now I will gladly support THIS Nia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia is a pretty good actor. I will give her that.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I hate Nia so much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh, Nia just ripped the covers off those suitcases like they were pieces of paper out of a notebook...

Bruh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was good. Raw with some good writing tonight minus maybe two segments.

:bjpenn


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Put the bias away, that was the best women's segment in years.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, I want to see the women's match next week now.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Alexa is in deep shit now.

imo this is going to blow charlotte/Asuka away cause this match between alexa/Nia actally has a storyline behind it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Screeching intensifies 

I think I just went deaf.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That was actually a good segment. Actually made me want to see Nia squash Bliss.
And they explained why they were talking while being filmed.

Well done.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly da real MVP for being "late"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That Nia/Alexa segment was so over the top and awesome. :lol 

Vince Russo must secretly be back.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Had to turn down my surround sound for the screaming lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Alexa/Nia match won't be a technical bout like Charlotte/Asuka but it will be more about the drama and theatrics between the two. Two women's matches aiming for two different things.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

After that cringeworthy crap I'm uttahere


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> That was good. Raw with some good writing tonight minus maybe two segments.
> 
> :bjpenn


They are actually advancing storylines tonight :bjpenn


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Aww my heart breaks for Nia
> 
> I bet Alexa feels terrible in real life having to say all that about her best friend
> 
> ...


I'm sure Alexa is professional and isn't bothered.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I stepped away again...
> 
> WTF did I miss this time?!
> 
> What did Nia do?


You missed nothing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW has had some surprisingly good storyline development tonight. I'll give them their props. I've not absolutely hated myself watching tonight's show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome segment, I'm actually interested in the Alexa-Nia feud now.

Well done :bjpenn


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I stepped away again...
> 
> WTF did I miss this time?!
> 
> What did Nia do?


Well, Mickie and Alexa were talking shit about Nia. Of course, the whole world saw them doing it, due to the microphone being on and them showing up on the titantron. So, after those two realized that, they ran off before Nia got back there losing her shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW been pretty good tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually liked that womens segment tbh :shrug:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Enjoy the battle royal Bayley and Sasha. No Wrestlemania 1 on 1 match for you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa straight up ethering Nia. :tucky
@Mango13 , I approve of your waifu wearing dem leather pants. :yum:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone who says that Bliss/Nia segment wasn't amazing is blind as fucking fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well WWE has done the impossible, they've actually made me want to support Nia and see her kick Alexa's ass :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Okay, I want to see the women's match next week now.


Same here. This is going to be great.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Enjoy the battle royal Bayley and Sasha. No Wrestlemania 1 on 1 match for you.


Great news


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SENOR BENJAMIN


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my goddddddddddddd


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm actually laughing at this segment. I want to hope for the best, but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Now THIS is Broken Matt Hardy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotta say I was over Woken/Broken Matt but the Ultimate Deletion has got me hyped again. I really hope it delivers.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think this is the best thing the WWE ever did. It's so, so much fuckery but like... what the ever living fuck is this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well let's see how this goes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Siegfried the Dilapidated Boat and Vanguard 1 vs. The Bar for the tag titles at 'Mania please. :sk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Jeff is hurt. He was a good part of the ultimate deletion thing.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I like actual Broken Matt Hardy... I wonder if Bray is going to come out of the Lake of Reincarnation as Husky Harris? Ideally, he'll come back out as NXT Bray Wyatt though!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet... demented Bray is back.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bray Wyatt has no idea what he's getting into at the Hardy complex.
I hope the Final Deletion is an hour long.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

You're just NOW asking what's happened to Matt, Kurt? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO the refs reaction


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurt :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, these Bray promos :tripsscust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The ref "Did I do something wrong?"

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Brother Nero is a little...handcuffed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaha "did i do something wrong"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO that referee :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That was it?
That's... thats nothing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What’s the main event?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Prayer Police said:


> Bray Wyatt has no idea what he's getting into at the Hardy complex.


I guess he didn't watch any TNA highlights to scout what he is getting into.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The ref don't want none of that. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Did I do something wrong?"

RAW is comedy gold tonight. So many good lines. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really hope The Revival wins this battle royal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That poor ref is taking a sick bump!

He might become a casualty of war! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I guess it's better late than never for WWE to start developing storylines.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

the ref being like "did I do something wrong?" :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So hyped for Ultimate Deletion. 

LMAO at Kurt

"I knew Bray was crazy, but what happened to Matt?" 

:lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Revival has to win...right? 

*cue Heath and Rhyno winning*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That poor ref is taking a sick bump!
> 
> He might become a casualty of war! Bwahahahaha!



Hes gonna get crushed by the dilapidated boat :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is my favorite raw in a long time. Have Braun come into this match and destroy and it’ll be the best of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Say whatever you want, but Raw has been on point tonight. Very few dull moments. Bravo E


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> The Revival has to win...right?
> 
> *cue Heath and Rhyno winning*


Nah Braun is cleaning house.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

But really, how much time are they actually going to give that match on a Raw? Or even worse is it going to happen in 3 or 4, 3 or 4 minute segments throughout the night? I still think it would be way better to simulcast it on all the social media networks, the website and the network at once. Give it the full time in needs uninterrupted by stupid ads and other matches.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I bet Mickie is delighted to be on the other side of the fat shaming storyline this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, there has to be a surprise here right? No way these geeks are closing the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Nia segment and the Ultimate Deletion stuff saved this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh, we hit 100 pages on a RAW thread.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Anyone who says that Bliss/Nia segment wasn't amazing is blind as fucking fuck.


I must be blind as fucking fuck then, best visit my local opticians tomorrow.

All I saw was Nia Jax being trash as usual.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

inb4 Braun destroys all these fools and challenges for the Raw Tag titles.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Graves looks older for some reason. Like he's in his 40's.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Hes gonna get crushed by the dilapidated boat :mark:


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Uh oh, we hit 100 pages on a RAW thread.


I remember when we would have 300 by the end of the first hour.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So what 99.9% chance Braun wins this battle royal right?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the ref becomes.............earl hebner


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I missed the open segment tonight. I guess Vince is on headsets to tell the commentators what to say? But why is Shane there and with a headset on? He is the Smackdown comish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans popping at Reigns being suspended will never not be funny.

:lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's doing it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never forget the dilapidated boat.







:evilmatt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun will clean house with these muppets.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

They seriously muted those cheers at Roman being suspended. It was WAY louder during the initial announcement.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun and Elias or


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Sheamus and Cesaros team is called “The Bar”, why aren’t they introduced as the Bar when they come to the ring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Braun doesn’t want to see this shit either :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun = a 1 man tag team to challenge the Bar at WM?:mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They aren't all going after Braun. :lmao

Edit: Spoke too soon.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Braun finna bury the entire tag division.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at the "GET THESE HANDS!" chant.

Thank Christ for Braun salvaging this potential snoozefest.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that Braun is doing this and not fighting for the Universal Championship at Mania is depressing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're not ganging up on Bruan?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"RING THE BELL!" Ref says fuck it and rings it, lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

virus21 said:


> I remember when we would have 300 by the end of the first hour.


That was probably before my time, but I remember thinking things weren’t going well if each hour wasn’t hitting at least 100 pages.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brawn Vs. The Bar at Mania?

:HA


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Apollo was geeked the fuck out lol!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The other tag teams are dumb as hell for not ganging up on Braun to eliminate him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Appollo got throw out wouldn't that mean Titus is out as well?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Braun doesn't need a tag partner :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So the Tag Team Division on Raw is buried.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Festus is almost as big as Braun


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why is Braun in this match?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, this is dumb. And Titus has an HGH gut.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smart move Titus


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this, haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Revival are such geeks


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d love if they didn’t give Braun a tag partner and just let him win the tag titles on his own [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

You should not be allowed to leave the ring in an over-the-top match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been a really enjoyable episode of Raw tbh, it's kept my attention the whole time and there's been some really good storyline progression.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The Revival are such geeks


I really don't see the appeal to be honest.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Braun holding tag team belts by himself would be kind of funny...


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Braun Strowman = The best Tag Team on Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Remember when people thought Rollins & Ambrose and then Rollins & Jordan were the problem with the Raw tag division?

:ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias to save Braun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This shit really main eventing?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

so is Braun gonna go at The Bar solo or is that Elias/Braun tag team rumor going to be a reality? :thinking


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Braun's winning this, obviously. Or the whole thing will not have a winner to set up multi-man match.

But I think it's more likely Braun wins this, finds himself a partner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love the idea of Braun holding the tag titles by himself. It's the best possible thing they could do with him other than give him a World title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"I'm the tag team champions!!!"

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So, if Braun wins... does he join with Elias to make an odd couple team? Or does he face the Bar in a handicap match at Mania?

I would like a straight up tag match at Mania though, for both brands. My biggest hatred in WWE over the past year has been the crazy overuse of multi-man clusterfuck matches. So far, we've got a triple threat, which I can handle because there's a story being played out. But fuck all these fatal 4 ways, 5 ways and six pack challenges.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Elias coming to help Braun would be kind of cool...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally something effective against BRAUN.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some want it some don't but I'd love to see Elias and Braun team up, the two most entertaining superstars on Raw in the past few months, it's a golden partnership waiting to happen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why is Braun in this match?


Are you going to tell him no?


Maybe in a twist of irony they put Strowman out there to make the tag teams actually look.. "strongish" by.. not losing to Strowman alone?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Coach is a fucking idiot


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swerve: Braun wins, nominates Bliss as his tag partner, and Team Little Big then goes on to unseat The Bar for the titles at 'Mania.

:vince$


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias is going to enter and it’ll be trolling because he’ll win dirty and claim to be Braun’s partner lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

An Elias/Braun team could be great in the short term. Both guys are moving up. Both guys need a WM spot. Both guys need to win. Neither guy is getting the main spot whilst WWE works its ass off to try and get Reigns over. Could be a winning combo for a bit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Revival eliminated. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd died. Get up Braun.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why'd you want to go to Smackdown, Bar? Shane is over there remember, you piss him off once and he'll be after you for the rest of your careers :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"This would never happen on Smackdown."

Yeah, tell that to Owens and Zayn, Sheamus.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can’t fucking believe these words are coming out of my mouth... but this build is actually slowly making me want to see Reigns vs Lesnar. Especially if the build up is they never actually step toe to toe in the ring.

Have Lesnar show up the next couple Raws to call out Reigns like a couard knowing he’s suspended.

The no showing of Brock and Reigns promos is actually starting to kind of make me want to see Reigns get his hands on Brock.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun and Elias would be jokes


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I was wondering what happened to that feminist women rawr show Damnation since I haven’t seen any commercials during the 58 breaks during Raw... it was cancelled shorty into the first season LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Coach fucking up. Time to get fired and go back to ESPN. :Out


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHAHAHAAH COACH!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMAO, commentary is the best part of this segment.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Coachman doing his best Mr.Magoo impression.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo Dallas really does look like Rhyno from the back. :lmao don't blame Coach


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He called Bo "Rhyno", lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Maybe in a twist of irony they put Strowman out there to make the tag teams actually look.. "strongish" by.. not losing to Strowman alone?


Or maybe I was kidding myself. :lol


To be fair to Coach.. they are like half a mile from the ring now, and at a pretty odd angle.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jonathan Coachman confused Bo Dallas for Rhyno :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just give Braun the titles and let him defend them in handicap matches. Good way to keep him hot until he beats Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is.....interesting...


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Booker T stopped Coach in the hallway, cut into his wrist the Mark of Thorn from Halloween 6 and smirked, 

"It's your game now, Coach."


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm all for Strowman winning the tag titles on his own.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

All this did was weaken a weak raw tag team division
bad booking....


smdh


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought it was rhino too lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Commentary is making me cringe so damn much lately. Gaaah.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The pointing at the WM logo continues..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun will raise the bar so high that The Bar won't be able to be it anymore :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cena's or Nia's stuff should have ended the show


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Braun holding the tag team titles could be epic. Has anyone done that before?
I could just imagine him with the two belts on his shoulder and just crushing tag teams in handicap matches.
He'd look like an actual monster.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Eww Braun put your nipple away.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did Bruan ever get his revenge on Sheamus and Cesaro for being accomplices in that attempted murder-by-garbagetruck?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "No one man can compete for the tag team titles!"



















In summation, MAGGLE:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit we thought it was rhino too lol. Hoping Strowman wins himself and goes on a monster tag reign where he fully buries that shit division before he goes through Reigns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- John Cena segment

- The Miz/Seth Rollins/Finn Balor MizTV segment + attack

- Braun Strowman backstage promo

- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor

- Alexa Bliss and Mickie James talking crap about Nia Jax backstage

- Matt Hardy's Final Deletion promo package

- Kurt Angle/referee backstage segment


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been a tag team champion held by one man before? Or maybe I just remember a tag team where one person held the titles cause they didn't get along with the other (Taker/Austin maybe?)


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> Braun holding the tag team titles could be epic. Has anyone done that before?
> I could just imagine him with the two belts on his shoulder and just crushing tag teams in handicap matches.
> He'd look like an actual monster.


Pretty sure Kane did it in the tag team TLC when he was the solo member


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Third hour of Raw dropped off so much that even Braun wasn't as over as he usually is.

Anyway, aside from the Asuka promo and the utter desperation to get Roman over (which was so bad it's good), it was a pretty good show tonight. Miz/Balor/Rollins continue to be the highlights, though now that Braun's direction is clear maybe he could carry it too. I hope he just wins the titles himself but Elias would make for a fun odd couple pairing.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :cole: "No one man can compete for the tag team titles!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, lord, I just realized they're down to stealing TNA's ideas now. 

Anyway, if they let Braun hold them alone it's an easy way to take them back and keep him looking okay when he's beaten, if he gets a partner like Elias he can get turned on later. 

That was a huge disappointment after I got excited they were finally going to use some of their tag teams earlier.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't there been a tag team champion held by one man before? Or maybe I just remember a tag team where one person held the titles cause they didn't get along with the other (Taker/Austin maybe?)


In 97 HBK relinquished his half of the tag titles with Austin which made Austin the tag champion and then he had to pick a new partner.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Could it be thst for this RAW, 3 things were advertised:

1. Rousey
2. Brock
3. Final Deletion

Neither of which happened?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Strowman deserves better.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Braun holding the tag team titles could be epic. Has anyone done that before?
> I could just imagine him with the two belts on his shoulder and just crushing tag teams in handicap matches.
> He'd look like an actual monster.


the blueprint matt morgan


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Social media already up in arms over the Alexa/Mickie/Nia segment.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I liked Seth/Finn/Miz, Nia, and Kurt's segment with the ref tonight.

- The opening with Roman being suspended was dumb, and there I felt so blessed that there were no McMahons in the story I wanted to see most. Damn.

- I'm still not interested in Bray/Matt.

- Sasha/Bayley is just wheels spinning at this point, I don't see that going anywhere until after Mania.

- Cena was like some BPD chick having a freakout. I liked him when he was just kind of an asshole, I don't like schizo Cena, but he is fascinating, it'll go nowhere.

- Braun winning against all the tag teams was dumb as fuck, no wonder we had to watch the Bar vs. 2/3 Shield for months on end, the tag division is nothing but jobbers, they'll probably have the Bar lose at Mania, too, just to close the circle.

Unusual RAW in that the opening and closing were really the weakest parts and the middle segments had all the interesting stuff.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> Oh, lord, I just realized they're down to stealing TNA's ideas now.
> 
> Anyway, if they let Braun hold them alone it's an easy way to take them back and keep him looking okay when he's beaten, if he gets a partner like Elias he can get turned on later.
> 
> That was a huge disappointment after I got excited they were finally going to use some of their tag teams earlier.


Samson seems to be a lock for the sake of him and Strowman being a wildcard pairing a la The Bar. However, I still prefer Team Little Big becoming the tag champs, since:

1) They're awesome together

2) It'd be a great way for the WWE to further make people believe that they actually respek wahmen


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I missed the first part of RAW, but Roman really called Brock "Vince's boy"? :lmao :lmao

You know, this storyline is designed to get Reigns cheered by the WWE fans, but the WWE fans know it's ploy to get Reigns cheered because HE is Vince's boy.
It's mindbending reverse backwards upside down psychology.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd laugh if Kane ends up tagging with Braun. Like, yeah we're cool now! :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973365017159651328
:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saw the Cena segment.

American Badass Taker confirmed.

No way Deadman Taker is confronting Cena after that promo.

Taker is coming on a chopper wielding a chain on his neck.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Samson seems to be a lock for the sake of him and Strowman being a wildcard pairing a la The Bar. However, I still prefer Team Little Big becoming the tag champs, since:
> 
> 1) They're awesome together
> 
> 2) It'd be a great way for the WWE to further make people believe that they actually respek wahmen


I would hate that, the MMC makes Braun look like an even bigger goober than his recent antics on RAW. They've taken him from calculating killer that occasionally has an unintentionally funny one-liner, to a giant clownish imbecile. I was joking last week about him being the modern Hillbilly Jim, turns out it wasn't a joke and it's not funny at all.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

I hope Taker doesn't turn into a its my final match for like 3 years straight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973365017159651328
> :lol


I wonder if they will use that in a promo on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Just saw the Cena segment.
> 
> American Badass Taker confirmed.
> 
> ...


Plus Kid Rock in the Hall of Fame...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So during this episode it really got me to think about how flawed the "I can't find a way to WM" thing is with Cena. For one, he could simply just wait to be added to the Andre the Giant Battle Royal or he could have challenged Braun since Braun didn't have an opponent until the Main Event OR he could have done what Braun did in that Tag Team battle royal and try to win that too. Cenas promo was good tonight but the reasoning behind it has had too many holes.

The fact that they are creating a battle royal match for the women tells me that the Andre the Giant battle royal will be back to put all of the midcarders in. Meanwhile Michael kept saying during that tag team battle royal "well, they are not going to WM".

Why was Shane McMahon backstage at RAW like he was working with Vince? Furthermore if they are going to openly show those two then wouldn't it raise a question as to why RAW needs a GM? I like Angle but really that whole thing was weird. Plus them trying to get Reigns to be a little "stone cold" when the fans know that he is "Vinces boy" wasn't good.

Strowman going after the tag titles is interesting and I am interested in Nia vs. Alexa too.

RAW overall was a pretty decent show. I wasn't expecting Lesnar or the Great Deletion tonight. I figured that they were going to hype up that battle with Hardy and Wyatt before they showed it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

After not doing the match for years on end, and then finally doing the match when both men are shells of their former selves, the last thing they have not done yet to make Cena VS Undertaker as bad as possible is having Taker return as American Badass.

They couldn't even call him that because of PG! American Badbutt?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

John Cena doing what he does best. GOAT. Loved his promo.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao Sheamus’s face when Braun won the tag rumble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> I remember when we would have 300 by the end of the first hour.


Wasn't here during those days. But damn, I'd say them were the good days lol.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like the WWE are going for shoot angles to get us hyped up for the big time matches for WM. Roman Reigns continues with this shoot angle of trashing Lesnar. Seeing him walk into the room where Vince talks through his headset was an image I never thought we see. 

Cena's promo was very long but when he finally got to the point, it was good stuff. Calling out Undertaker about him working out on his wife's instagram was very shoot-ish. Enjoyed the Miz TV segment too as finally Balor and Rollins got to talk about their Title match from a long time ago. Their ensuing singles match was not bad either and I understand for the finish sequence too. Ton of Women's segments too and I didn't hate them all. They really are going to make us feel sympathy for Nia Jax's figure. I guess so. Feel like the crowd isn't hot for Asuka as much anymore either. The rest of the show was just whatever. The main event Battle Royal left me confused more than ever for the direction of everyone involved. I even forgot Cruiserweights used to be on this show.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nia/Alexa won't be a match, it'll be a squash akin to Mickie/McCool at the Rumble years back. It doesn't need to be a 5 star classic because Alexa will run away for a bit, Nia will grab her do 3 moves tops then that's that. 

And I'll be more than happy seeing Nia ending the longest Raw Women's title reign.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

After Kid Rock gets inducted into the HOF, I thought to myself, this can just mean American Badass Taker, and Cena making fun of Instagram posts, does really sound like ABT. And it makes sense as he retired the Untertaker last year, but that doesnt mean he cant work as ABT. And Cenas promo was nice, looking forward to that interaction.

And they really want to make Roman being cheered at WM, even if it takes VKM himself. 

But definitelly a good RAW so far (am just half through it), they seem to get that they fucked up the last month.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Can they just have one set of tag belts? Share the teams between both brands. Last night highlighted the fact that (both) divisions are dog shit split up.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Only just watching it now and...

"Roman Reigns is beloved as far as the sports entertainment community is concerned."

4 minutes into the show and I'm already facepalming.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought this was the best RAW in months tbh.

Obviously some things I didn't like, but I enjoyed pretty much the entire 3 hours which is a first for me. Didn't feel like a slog trying to get through it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw was fine, skipped the first segment so I can't comment on that but nothing else from the show was bad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973365017159651328
> :lol


 Lol KO is hilarious.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

zrc said:


> Nia/Alexa won't be a match, it'll be a squash akin to Mickie/McCool at the Rumble years back. It doesn't need to be a 5 star classic because Alexa will run away for a bit, Nia will grab her do 3 moves tops then that's that.
> 
> And I'll be more than happy seeing Nia ending the longest Raw Women's title reign.


I hope that's how they do it, but let's not kid ourselves, there's a very good chance that Alexa will trick Nia somehow and get in a ton of offense and stay around for a while when she's attacked. If the match goes over 5 minutes it's going to be really bad.

I don't like Nia but I'm happy to see _anyone_ end Alexa's reign at this point. The jobber she beat last night would be a better champion at this point. Her reign is going to be pretty bad, but anything is better than Alexa's reign at this point.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Thought this was the best RAW in months tbh.
> 
> Obviously some things I didn't like, but I enjoyed pretty much the entire 3 hours which is a first for me. *Didn't feel like a slog trying to get through it.*


I thought that was a big plus to this RAW, as little as some of the stories are working for me, they kept things clicking right along last night and it never felt like anyone was stretching for time, or that we were seeing empty filler.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jedah said:


> I hope that's how they do it, but let's not kid ourselves, there's a very good chance that Alexa will trick Nia somehow and get in a ton of offense and stay around for a while when she's attacked. If the match goes over 5 minutes it's going to be really bad.
> 
> I don't like Nia but I'm happy to see _anyone_ end Alexa's reign at this point. The jobber she beat last night would be a better champion at this point. Her reign is going to be pretty bad, but anything is better than Alexa's reign at this point.


I doubt Nia will hold it long. They'll probably shift the belt into the Bayley/Sasha angle which I can see running through to the summer. 

Outside of 8 days Alexa held the belt for 11 months.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a fan of Alexa or Nia, but hopefully Nia wins the title at Mania. And then they can push Bliss down some. She's been in the title picture for far too long.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Jedah said:


> I hope that's how they do it, but let's not kid ourselves, there's a very good chance that Alexa will trick Nia somehow and get in a ton of offense and stay around for a while when she's attacked. If the match goes over 5 minutes it's going to be really bad.
> 
> I don't like Nia but I'm happy to see _anyone_ end Alexa's reign at this point. The jobber she beat last night would be a better champion at this point. Her reign is going to be pretty bad, but anything is better than Alexa's reign at this point.


I can see Alexa winning at WM


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bruh they really don't care about Wrestlemania anymore. We are getting last minute booking and tbh there's no reason to even watch Wrestlemania at this point.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm wondering what happened with the Revival

They were eliminated early in the match, even before the Miztourage


----------

